# XxNinjaxX's ScrOB (Cheese That Is)



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Guys & Girls.. I'm running low on Smoke, so it's that time again - time for a New Grow 

My strain will be: *Blue Cheese *
Method: *Screen Of Green.. Well in this case Screen Of Blue *
Number of Plants: *4 (From Clone )*
Medium: *Coco Coir*
Lighting: *Varied throughout the Grow, but will be Explained @ Each Step *
I'll start with what everybody wants to see: *Pictures *

*Here are the 4 Lovely Ladies in their 2 Gallon Pots.*
*




*

*& A close up *







*More to follow so pull up a Chair, Pack a Bowl & I hope you all Enjoy *


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 30, 2010)

Any1 who wants to do a comparison between a SOG & a ScrOG may do so between the current thread & this 1:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/326776-sea-blue-blue-cheese-eightenough.html


----------



## eightenough (Apr 30, 2010)

awesome i am the first one in.
cool. comparison grow. subbed to yours as i am sure you are to mine.


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 1, 2010)

I'm in. Looking forward to this one. No cock bong posts i promise.


----------



## Zarezhu (May 1, 2010)

Sub'd. Real healthy lookin clones, nice job on those. Have always wanted to try out Blue Cheese. Mmmm cheeeeeese.
How do you like the coir? I've always been super curious about it.


----------



## laceygirl (May 1, 2010)

Hi Ninj, I'll do a comparison, but it wont be for about 8 weeks I figure...lol..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 1, 2010)

Welcome to Every1 

I fed the ladies about 15minutes ago. I gave them a mixture feed of Part A & B, Molasses, Bactikill, & Root 79. PH was @ 6.0 & E.C was @ 1.2 
I gave them a large feed of plain water last night @ 6.0 to welcome them to there new home. They were still fairly wet tonight, so i only gave each plant 250mls & about 50% off it ran straight through the pot so i think i will skip feeding them for tomorrow and give them a chance to dry out & stretch their roots 

Hope Every1 is doing well


----------



## beginnerbloomer (May 1, 2010)

Sweet ninj,ill be watchin


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 1, 2010)

Welcome BB - make urself @ home


----------



## Miyagi (May 2, 2010)

Another monster ninja grow. Nice looking clones, they seem quite a bit bigger than I normally cut them, does that cut down on veg time significantly? Mine take about a week to drop roots from the cubes, longer or shorter with more leaf structure mate? Also been meaning to ask you, who is that in your new avatar and are you sure she's legal? haha nice work keep it up


----------



## eza82 (May 2, 2010)

Hey Ninja ,I will take a seat  I LUV CHEESE!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 3, 2010)

Greetings 2 all who have joined 

..Not much 2 report today, plants are doing well tho. I still have not watered them again, and probably won't until tomorrow. I love building a good root mass.
I sat in there yesterday & smoked a  with them.. Gave them something to aspire too 

As u all know I will incorporating a Screen in this grow, so I believe I may try may hand @ Fimming the plants today.. Makes em branch like crazy apparently.

I will take some b4 & after photos of the Fim 4u fine people..


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 3, 2010)

Just joined, bowl packed.. ready to take notes and observe!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 3, 2010)

Welcome Natty 

Well I'm sorry but a combination of my Camera & my impatience has made me out 2b a Liar.

There will be no Pre-Fim pics my Camera battery was dead when I went to cut, and I didn't have time to charge it b4 I left 4 work, but still wanted to cut em. I will have pics of how they look when I get home.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 4, 2010)

Im down ninja what do I need to build?I have a 4 x 4 flood n drain going up in 4 weeks I have Swiss cheese Or could order the cheese strain you have from the same seed company


----------



## beginnerbloomer (May 4, 2010)

Hey ninj when u turning em? u gonna have all 4 under the 1 screen? n do u keep molesting them all the way or stop in flower?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 4, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Im down ninja what do I need to build?I have a 4 x 4 flood n drain going up in 4 weeks I have Swiss cheese Or could order the cheese strain you have from the same seed company


Hey Johnny, welcome 
Swiss Cheese is a good looking strain in it's own right. 4x4 is the perfect size 2 pull a pound! Stay tuned!



beginnerbloomer said:


> Hey ninj when u turning em? u gonna have all 4 under the 1 screen? n do u keep molesting them all the way or stop in flower?


Hey BB I am going 2 put the screen in from the tent post to tent post.. One screen. I will probably 'Molest' them as u so well put it up until the end of the stretch phase.. But I intend to have the basic branches mapped out b4 I turn em.


----------



## Nitegazer (May 4, 2010)

Perfect. I'm working on a grow of BC about a month behind you (SCROG in a cabinet). Signed up and ready to learn about how to help this strain do its best. Thanks for the journal.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 4, 2010)

Nitegazer said:


> Perfect. I'm working on a grow of BC about a month behind you (SCROG in a cabinet). Signed up and ready to learn about how to help this strain do its best. Thanks for the journal.


A month behind?? Did ur seeds just arrive or something?  It's kinda hard to be a month behind when i've just started.. Don't worry im sure u'l catch up 
If ur seeds or clones r alive feel free to post a pic


----------



## eightenough (May 4, 2010)

yeah we want to see more BLUE CHEESE grows, get a journal going.
speaking of pics. i have been slack with the pics and so have you man. we should get the ball rolling. i am going to transplant tomorrow.


----------



## Nitegazer (May 4, 2010)

eightenough said:


> yeah we want to see more BLUE CHEESE grows, get a journal going.
> speaking of pics. i have been slack with the pics and so have you man. we should get the ball rolling. i am going to transplant tomorrow.


Ok, here is my link to my Blue Cheese Journal:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/324214-blue-cheese-grow-office-working.html

Here is a picture of my grow at 17 days after sprouting (so I guess I am more like 3 weeks behind Mr. Ninja).










Yeah, one of the sprouts has special needs... I won't go into that here, since this isn't my journal. I will say that I look forward to learning more from growers more skilled than I.

Ninja or anyone here-- please feel free to drop in on my journal any time to offer advice etc.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 4, 2010)

Niice Ninja!! Now we could compare each other's Blue Cheese growth 

Are those Barney's or Big Buddha BC?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 4, 2010)

eightenough said:


> yeah we want to see more BLUE CHEESE grows, get a journal going.
> speaking of pics. i have been slack with the pics and so have you man. we should get the ball rolling. i am going to transplant tomorrow.


Good Luck with ur Transplant 8.. I will get pics up as soon as I can, but I've just been busy with work..



Nitegazer said:


> Ok, here is my link to my Blue Cheese Journal:
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/324214-blue-cheese-grow-office-working.html
> 
> Here is a picture of my grow at 17 days after sprouting (so I guess I am more like 3 weeks behind Mr. Ninja).
> ...


Thanks 4 the Invite, I shall make my way over shortly & try 2 make myself useful.. Looks like u have urself a slow grower there..



BlackRoses said:


> Niice Ninja!! Now we could compare each other's Blue Cheese growth
> 
> Are those Barney's or Big Buddha BC?


Welcome BR, Big Buddha is the creator of this fine strain..
Feel free to post up a couple of tasty Nug photos from ur previous grow to show every1 what I'm striving towards


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 4, 2010)

In other, very frustrating news the lights were on wen I got up this morning, which means they probably stayed on all night.. Not that big of an issue during Veg, but I hate Timer F*ck-Ups @ any stage.. I'll be turning them off manually when their normal 'lights off' period comes & then I'll get to the root of this problem..


----------



## laceygirl (May 4, 2010)

Hi Ninja,

I bought two heavy duty digital timers specifically made for HID lighting From discount Hydro for $27.95.... They are really good and because they are digital, you don't have to worry about them as much...I am using three of the same timer at the moment, never missed a beat, once I worked out how to program it...lol...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 4, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Ninja,
> 
> I bought two heavy duty digital timers specifically made for HID lighting From discount Hydro for $27.95.... They are really good and because they are digital, you don't have to worry about them as much...I am using three of the same timer at the moment, never missed a beat, once I worked out how to program it...lol...


Ah, another good deed done by the guys @ Discount Hydro..
I will look 4 the timers on Ebay..

..I did have good digital timers, but they've been boxed up & lost in the move, so I was using a cheapy Mechanical 1.. I bet the frigging thing is stuck!!


----------



## eza82 (May 4, 2010)

Bunnings have good digital , spent about 30 bucks... had 6 of them for about 3 years never missed a beat.


----------



## eightenough (May 4, 2010)

i get my timer from bunnings too. digital ones for just over $21. i have 6 of them and they are the best.

on another note. i transplanted this morning, but i was in such a rush i forgot to take the camera with me. i am going back over to my brothers soon, so i will snap some pics then.


----------



## laceygirl (May 4, 2010)

The cheapest heavy duty timers I've found especially made for HID lighting are $27.95..... Discount Hydroponics, another two timers showed up this morning, I am slowly replacing all timers with DHS ones..


----------



## Yaahms (May 5, 2010)

Just tuning in, sub'd now tho so i can follow ya. Just ordered my seeds tonight so ill be starting soon enough!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 5, 2010)

Hey Guys - Update Time!!

I Have some photos for you guys, but 1st a quick bit of info as to what i've been doing with the girls..

I fed them yesterday with about 100mls each of some pretty much plain feed, just had some rooting mix in it.
Today after i took the photos i gave them a feed on their 1st nutrients, and they seemed to of loved it.
The feed was the same rooting mix that i used yesterday, i just added half strength nutrients to it (Part A & B). I gave each plant about 250mls.
E.C was @ 1.2 & PH was @ 6.0 

I've never tried my hand @ Fimming before, but that didnt stop me from jumping in & Fimming each Girl @ her main cola.. I want to get these bitches bushy!!
More branches the merrier for my SCREEN OF BLUE (Sorry 8, had to do it, it just looks so damn good).

Enough talk, i know half of the above crap hasnt been read anyway, so here are the pics, which is what i'm sure ur all here 4..

The 4 Girls:






As you can see I've got a little runt on my hands.. Hopefully she stretches for the light & catches up, or else i'll just cut her back a bit less.

A side view of one of the Girls:







The Fimming:













I'll have more for you guys as it happens, stay tuned


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 5, 2010)

Ninj are you going to hand feed all the way through and is that just straight soil? Lookiing nice by the way. I dont think i have followed a thread from the beginning that fimming was done.


----------



## eightenough (May 5, 2010)

look good man. i think you are going to love the results you get from fimming.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 5, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Ninj are you going to hand feed all the way through and is that just straight soil? Lookiing nice by the way. I dont think i have followed a thread from the beginning that fimming was done.


Yeah I'm just going to hand water them. I'l probably put them in some 27L pots so i can get away with watering once every 36hrs-48hrs.
Well i hope you stick around for this 1..



eightenough said:


> look good man. i think you are going to love the results you get from fimming.


Yeah i saw some of the plants that MBlaze used to do on here, he Fimmed them & they always looked wicked.
I may Fim some of the lower branches if they catch up to the mains soon.


----------



## laceygirl (May 5, 2010)

Nice Ninj, very healthy babies...


----------



## Nitegazer (May 5, 2010)

Sweet on the Fimming. I'm going with the more conservative LST; just started with the largest lady last night. Too bad my seeds are from BF rather than BB; I would have liked to know how the strain responds to the two training techniques.


----------



## luv2toke (May 6, 2010)

Nitegazer said:


> Sweet on the Fimming. I'm going with the more conservative LST; just started with the largest lady last night. Too bad my seeds are from BF rather than BB; I would have liked to know how the strain responds to the two training techniques.


What is 'fimming', and what does it accomplish? That is if n e one cares to elaborate to a newb. Its clearly different from good ol' uncle ben's.lol


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 6, 2010)

luv2toke said:


> What is 'fimming', and what does it accomplish? That is if n e one cares to elaborate to a newb. Its clearly different from good ol' uncle ben's.lol


Hey Luv2Toke, try this link: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/200413-fimming-m-blaze-complete-how.html


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2010)

howdy ninja! looks like some good stinky blue cheese! 

your girls look real healthy, and love the side shot you can really tell youve got a cheese dominant pheno, ive yet to see another strain that grows as viney. 

subbed!


----------



## KushisSweet (May 6, 2010)

hey just wondering what wattage are you using and what light MH or HPS. thanks nice grow so far


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 6, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> howdy ninja! looks like some good stinky blue cheese!
> 
> your girls look real healthy, and love the side shot you can really tell youve got a cheese dominant pheno, ive yet to see another strain that grows as viney.
> 
> subbed!


Cheers Don, I recieved a cutting of the strain from a friend who assures me it's Original BC & he certainly has the resources to back up those claims.
I have done my bit to further the survival of the strain by 'losing' a few cuttings where friends could find them 
Stay tuned. I'm hoping 2 pull a Lb!


KushisSweet said:


> hey just wondering what wattage are you using and what light MH or HPS. thanks nice grow so far


At the moment they are under a combination of lights. I have a few plants under a 400W HPS on 12/12 so they join in there during the day to get good lumens, but before the light goes off I move them under a fluro. It's less light than I'd like, but @ least it keeps them on long light hours.
My 12/12 plants finish in a few days, so then I will give my room a clean & put the plants under a 400W MH. The bulb change isn't neccesary, but I just prefer to Veg under MH, the plants are always healthier & stronger 4 my liking 
I plan to flower under a 600W or possibly a 1000W HPS.. I have both ballasts & bulbs, it's just a matter of how big the plants get, & how much electricity I want to chew..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 6, 2010)

.. I 4got to tell u guys that I figured out y the timer was f*cking up.. It was not it's fault but mine..
Whilst squeezing in behind my tent to hook up a pedastal fan I accidently knocked the little switch on the timer that makes it run in the 'On' position rather than the 'Timer' position.. All is well again now :mrgeen:


----------



## golf22 (May 6, 2010)

how do u fimm the plant ninja..i dont think ive ever done tht..is tht different from topping


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 6, 2010)

its a "style" of topping almost.... I think he posted a link back a page or two. might have been another post though...


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 6, 2010)

golf22 said:


> how do u fimm the plant ninja..i dont think ive ever done tht..is tht different from topping


Reposting the link if I may...

FIMming with M Blaze... A complete how to FIM guide.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 6, 2010)

golf22 said:


> how do u fimm the plant ninja..i dont think ive ever done tht..is tht different from topping


There u go, u have ur answer.


nattyhead357 said:


> Reposting the link if I may...
> 
> FIMming with M Blaze... A complete how to FIM guide.


Thanks, saves me doing it


----------



## DST (May 7, 2010)

Nothing like a good ole S.O.B.

Peace, DST


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 7, 2010)

DST said:


> Nothing like a good ole S.O.B.
> 
> Peace, DST


Ah DST, welcome 
Glad u could make it.. It just wouldn't b a party without you here!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2010)

hahahah you know i actually did the same thing with my timer a few weeks back, the little switch on the cheap timer i got is too easy to knock when your moving about.


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 7, 2010)

> Thanks, saves me doing it


I want all of your energy put toward the smelly Cheeeeeese lol not reposting links


----------



## golf22 (May 7, 2010)

thanks for the link


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 7, 2010)

I just found the box that had all my timers, temp reader & 150mm extraction fan 
I put the thermometer in there, & @ 10:30 in the morning it is a lovely 24.4degrees celcius..
I will put the extraction fan in there on Monday most likely, then will probably place an order @ DHS for a thermostat to only run it when it peaks 25degrees. This way the light keeps the tent warm & it doesn't get too cold, but I can still have fresh air.


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 7, 2010)

> then will probably place an order @ DHS for a thermostat to only run it when it peaks 25degrees


B-E-A-UTIFUL!!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 8, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> B-E-A-UTIFUL!!!


Hahaha, been watching Bruce Almighty lately?
The Max temp 4 tha day reached 26.1degrees


----------



## laceygirl (May 8, 2010)

Come on Ninj, show some more pics...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 8, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Come on Ninj, show some more pics...



Not much difference at the moment, but i will hopefully put some more up on Monday when i get home from work..


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 8, 2010)

Where can I find said thermostat?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 8, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> Where can I find said thermostat?


Thermostat are a must for temp control in indoor growing. When i had my room the way i liked it before i moved house, i had a thermostat running an air cooler to make sure it didnt reach above 27 degrees celcius, and another thermostat running a little bar heater for whenever it dropped below 21degrees celcius (during the lights on period).
You should be able to pick one up from ur Hydro shop for about $70-$80..


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 8, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Thermostat are a must for temp control in indoor growing. When i had my room the way i liked it before i moved house, i had a thermostat running an air cooler to make sure it didnt reach above 27 degrees celcius, and another thermostat running a little bar heater for whenever it dropped below 21degrees celcius (during the lights on period).
> You should be able to pick one up from ur Hydro shop for about $70-$80..


I only need a thermostat when its to hott out. 
In the coldermonths I use rheostats to control fan speeds. So when the lights are on the ventilation does cause to much flucuation. I run a passive intake and Since im not running Co2 i run my fan with filter for 24hrs. Smell is never an issue. 
In the summer time when its 30 degrees outside, I have two fans in my room. One running 24/7 and one on a thermostat set at 27
Im investing in hooded reflectors this year. 
Im subcribed


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 8, 2010)

^^ nice pic... lol


----------



## mr.smileyface (May 8, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> ^^ nice pic... lol


after a bong hoot


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 8, 2010)

> after a bong hoot


what are you smokin... lol 
.
.
.
.
I'll take two...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 9, 2010)

Just checked on the girls earlier and they have nice white roots poking out the bottom of their pots, which means i'll give them another week or so and transplant them into their permanent homes and put the screen over them


----------



## DST (May 9, 2010)

Good morning/evening.

All going to plan then Ninja! Good to hear.

Peace from up here,

DST


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Good morning/evening.
> 
> All going to plan then Ninja! Good to hear.
> 
> ...


Hey DST, 
I love it when everything goes right!!
Tho I think I May need to FIM them again, it still seems to be growing only one main stem..
Where abouts in the world are you from?
I'm from Australia & It was 9:00pm here when you posted!


----------



## laceygirl (May 9, 2010)

Morning Ninj, any more pics of the cheese?????


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 9, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Morning Ninj, any more pics of the cheese?????


Top of the day 2 ya Lacey!!
I will get some more photos up either 2night or definitely 2mw.
How goes Pamela??


----------



## laceygirl (May 9, 2010)

Pammy is doing great... She just pisses me off at times cause she's a temperamental strain... It requires so much babying.. The Super Lemon Haze mother is getting exactly the same nutrients and thriving and the blue cheese is just limping thru... This plant had better be a good smoke, hopefully it will be my next grow, but if its not worth it, she's the first to be put into the flower tent and not perpetuated....I'll let her go to flower and let this strain die....But if she's a great smoke and yields well, I'll keep her, and put up with her shit....lol....


----------



## beginnerbloomer (May 10, 2010)

Give us sum.....cheese! we want sum......cheese!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 11, 2010)

beginnerbloomer said:


> Give us sum.....cheese! we want sum......cheese!


Ok BB, i shall go take some now


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 11, 2010)

Here is the BC @ Day 10. She looks very Pyramid shaped from the Fimming still 
She will improve drastically within the week i reckon 
I dont know if you can tell from the pics, but little Runty is slowly catching up 

Here we are.. Enjoy:



















More as it happens..


----------



## laceygirl (May 11, 2010)

Nice....  Always nice plants Ninj....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

lookin a treat ninja, try tying over the main cola and the rest should put a spurt on to catch it up in height  or are you going for the pyramid/xmas tree look


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 11, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Nice....  Always nice plants Ninj....


Thanks Lace, i do what i can 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin a treat ninja, try tying over the main cola and the rest should put a spurt on to catch it up in height  or are you going for the pyramid/xmas tree look


Hey DG&T I dont really want to start training them until i put the screen in in about a week or so. The plant will catch up naturally i'm sure. I have her raised up a few inches closer to the light than the rest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

ah kool yeah clue is in the title huh sorry im having a slow day, bit tired do you let them veg a bit longer with the screen in place? im going to have a bash at the screen lark soon


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah kool yeah clue is in the title huh sorry im having a slow day, bit tired do you let them veg a bit longer with the screen in place? im going to have a bash at the screen lark soon


I like to start them out in these pots & once i can see the roots exposed out the bottom i give them another week to build a really nice root-base & then re-pot them and place the screen. I veg depending on strain & size of plant when re-potted. It varies as some plants grow slower and some stretch less on 12/12. The screen should be about 65-70% full when you switch, so i'll let the screen tell me.
You really should try the Screen. Improves yield drastically as it cuts down almost 100% on wasted light by filling the previously empty space between colas.. Every square inch is covered in bud so you really do get maximum yield!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

kool thats what i hear, ive seen people pull of amazing yeilds with the screen. i need to cut5 down the number of plants and still keep the weight up nice n high. its a progression most growers eventually make i reckon. 

quick Q, how long do you veg i mean generally obv diff strains require a bit more to fill the screen before you flip but say on average 6 weeks? less, more?


----------



## laceygirl (May 11, 2010)

I LOVE MY SCREEN,,,, its the only way to grow.... My SLH has thrived....

I only vegged my SLH for 3 weeks....


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool thats what i hear, ive seen people pull of amazing yeilds with the screen. i need to cut5 down the number of plants and still keep the weight up nice n high. its a progression most growers eventually make i reckon.
> 
> quick Q, how long do you veg i mean generally obv diff strains require a bit more to fill the screen before you flip but say on average 6 weeks? less, more?


I like to veg for 4-6weeks. More or less depending on number of plants and strength of lights.
It gives the plants such lovely size & solid structure, not to mention the root base to uptake all those good nutrients for it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 11, 2010)

deffo the way forward how did you gals make yours? im going to use my old tent plastic corners and poles to build a frame i think, get some netting and cable ties


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> deffo the way forward how did you gals make yours? im going to use my old tent plastic corners and poles to build a frame i think, get some netting and cable ties


I think Lacey made hers from an old table (removed the top) and some cooking string.
I have an aluminium frame here that i may end up using if i could be arsed to dig it out.. Then i'll just run some cord or cooking string over it aswell


----------



## sufc8t1 (May 11, 2010)

Very interested to see how this pans out,Got some BC germinating as I type.(fingers crossed).Thinking of SOG for ease rather than SCROG,although could stil change my mind lol.Anyone know what a good grow of this stuff smokes like?.I love Blueberry,and nearly had my head blown off from a killer cheese before(unsure of the exact strain)So my expectations are high.
anyhow,,GL with the grow,subd


----------



## sufc8t1 (May 11, 2010)

Oops,,,doubled up


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 12, 2010)

sufc8t1 said:


> Very interested to see how this pans out,Got some BC germinating as I type.(fingers crossed).Thinking of SOG for ease rather than SCROG,although could stil change my mind lol.Anyone know what a good grow of this stuff smokes like?.I love Blueberry,and nearly had my head blown off from a killer cheese before(unsure of the exact strain)So my expectations are high.
> anyhow,,GL with the grow,subd


Welcome, pull up a chair & post as u so desire 

I watered the ladies last night with approx 500mls of water each, and tonight they had started to look a lil limpy as they were already so thirsty.. This tells me they are building a wicked root base and are going to start shooting up soon 
I gave them only 250mls each tonight as the lights were due to go off. I normally dont water before the dark period, but i would have done damage if i'd waited til morning..
Tomorrow i will make them up a nice healthy mixture @ E.C of 0.6-0.8 containing Molasses & water, Ph'd @ 6.0. I will soak the whole pots through. It should give them the carbohydrate and beneficial bacteria boost they need to start their growth spurt.

I will most likely go through in a few days and try to top every brach.. Get them real bushy for my screen


----------



## BlackRoses (May 12, 2010)

Blue Cheese is awesome!! 
Are you under 12/12 already bro?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 14, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Blue Cheese is awesome!!
> Are you under 12/12 already bro?


Heavens No!! Got alot of Prep work to do between now & then.. Wat on earth gave u that idea?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 14, 2010)

Ok, well 4 days is long enough for an update, so here are some more pictures of the girls.
You can see that although they are still a little bit pyramid shape they have really picked back up since the FIM i gave them.
Each plant is easily drinking through 750mls over 2 days (500mls one day, 250mls the next).. (Except Runty who is still on 250mls a day, but catching up )





















It's good 2c that my efforts of stringent waterings and root additives have embodied themselves so nicely 
Today is exactly 14 days since they were rooted clones, so i'm expecting big things from them


----------



## BlackRoses (May 15, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Heavens No!! Got alot of Prep work to do between now & then.. Wat on earth gave u that idea?


Lol I was just wondering if you're ahead of me or not


----------



## eightenough (May 15, 2010)

looking really good man. i am so jealous. i have my SEA OF BLUE setup with me now. YAY.


----------



## Nitegazer (May 15, 2010)

Damn, 14 days after rooting. Clearly, you have the touch.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 15, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Lol I was just wondering if you're ahead of me or not


Na Man, i cant get ahead of you.. If i do i will be lost all together & have to go searching for a new journal to copy 



eightenough said:


> looking really good man. i am so jealous. i have my SEA OF BLUE setup with me now. YAY.


Thats good man  Yours will be catching up in no-time!


Nitegazer said:


> Damn, 14 days after rooting. Clearly, you have the touch.


Thanks for the kind words, i think it's a combination of the leg-work i put into the roots & the lovely gentle light of the 400W HPS.. I can only take a lil bit of credit 4 it


----------



## laceygirl (May 15, 2010)

thanks for sticking up for all women kind today Ninja...  Empty your PM box dude


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 15, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> thanks for sticking up for all women kind today Ninja...  Empty your PM box dude


PM box is empty! Thats cool.. I think those guys thought i was having a shot at them, i was just trying to show them that people are judged by skills not sex.. Unless they are the prostitutes to which u reffered.. Then they are judged on their skills of sex, lol.


----------



## laceygirl (May 15, 2010)

Did you see the top 44?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 15, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Did you see the top 44?


 I did, I did  I will be following closely & comparing the growth to that of my White Rhino seeds.


----------



## SensiStan (May 15, 2010)

Hey Ninja  FINALLY another Blue cheese grower, this strain deserves a following  i'm busy doing the Barneys version of your plants if you want to have a look mine are a few days behind yours but its proved to be a good comparison for me 

Scroungers Guide to the Stealth Cabinet


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 16, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Hey Ninja  FINALLY another Blue cheese grower, this strain deserves a following  i'm busy doing the Barneys version of your plants if you want to have a look mine are a few days behind yours but its proved to be a good comparison for me
> 
> Scroungers Guide to the Stealth Cabinet


Welcome SS, I Had a look @ ur grow mate, ur plants have nice close internodes on them


----------



## BlackRoses (May 16, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Hey Ninja  FINALLY another Blue cheese grower, this strain deserves a following  i'm busy doing the Barneys version of your plants if you want to have a look mine are a few days behind yours but its proved to be a good comparison for me
> 
> Scroungers Guide to the Stealth Cabinet
> 
> ...


lol it seems everyone is growing Blue Cheese lately.. that says alot!! this strain is bliss!!


----------



## choempi (May 17, 2010)

Subd X, thinking of an auto scrog next run. 

Come and post your jars, I am mad pinning!

In my sig...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 17, 2010)

*Black Roses* I've personally never headed this strain, but I've had a smoke of an outdoor 1 & had 2 say 'that's enough 4 now' lol. But it was delicious! At least u've had the pleasure of it. Feel free to post up some Bud Porn from ur heads, or any trich shots..
*Chompi* Welcome Mate, Done & Done!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 18, 2010)

I finally got off my Ass & swapped the light to my 400W Medal Halide & the girls seem to be loving it 
Here is a photo from last night, but i didnt get around to uploading it 

As you can see i cut off about the top 2inches from each plant & they have recovered quickly, so tomorrow i will be topping all the additional branches that i can get my hands on 

I was @ Bunnings on the weekend, so i grabbed the pots i will be transplanting them into in about another 4-5 days. I just want to let runty catch up a bit more before i do it..

They are still very thirsty. I didnt water them last night, and the pots were almost weightless when i picked them up earlier this evening 
I gave each plant about 500mls each & i will be giving them a flush 2mw i believe.
Current E.C is on about 15.

Well anyway I'll tell ya more as it happens, but for now - A Photo 





v


----------



## eightenough (May 18, 2010)

they look so good man. i wish, i wish , i wish mine were that big by now. lol


----------



## BlackRoses (May 18, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> so tomorrow i will be topping all the additional branches that i can get my hands on


lol, good idea  they're looking good man, can't wait to compare them budz View attachment 942547


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 18, 2010)

eightenough said:


> they look so good man. i wish, i wish , i wish mine were that big by now. lol


Give it time dude, I'm sure they'l get there - ur a better grower than ur brother..


BlackRoses said:


> lol, good idea  they're looking good man, can't wait to compare them budz View attachment 942547


Thanks BR, always a pleasure to get ur Input


----------



## eightenough (May 18, 2010)

they have already doubled in size in the last 4 days. more pics on friday night.


----------



## Nitegazer (May 18, 2010)

Not only do you have great plants, but also an on-site graphics designer. Damn!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 18, 2010)

eightenough said:


> they have already doubled in size in the last 4 days. more pics on friday night.


That's Good mate, I'm following ur journal closely too so I'm sure I'll c em! 


Nitegazer said:


> Not only do you have great plants, but also an on-site graphics designer. Damn!


Sorry I don't follow?


----------



## Nitegazer (May 18, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Sorry I don't follow?


My bad... a bit fuzzy at the moment. Thought your signature on the photo was a sign hanging behind the plants, lol.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 19, 2010)

Nitegazer said:


> My bad... a bit fuzzy at the moment. Thought your signature on the photo was a sign hanging behind the plants, lol.


Lol, normally in a situation like this I'd ask people if they were high, but the question seems rather moot here..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 19, 2010)

lol i did a double take at first i have to say


----------



## BlackRoses (May 19, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Lol, normally in a situation like this I'd ask people if they were high, but the question seems rather moot here..


LOL, I was thinking the same thing


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 20, 2010)

I went through & topped every branch on the upper half of the plants last night & tonight gave them a big flush. They are in 175mm pots, and they got 2litres (about 1/2 gallon) each.
Feed was water left to sit for 24hrs. I added 50mls of Part A & B (over 20L of mix), so the EC was low @ 1.0 & the PH was at 6.0.
I ducked down to the Hydro shop tonight & got the extra bags of coco i needed along with the pots & will hopefully be re-potting tomorrow night if i get a chance 
I also got my screen, so i will put that in aswell & take some photos for you guys


----------



## dpmymrs (May 20, 2010)

ninj, do u still take photos on ur iPhone n post them on RIU?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 20, 2010)

Isnt it always the way 
I could not find my PH pen.. I searched for days and days and had to go back to using my drops, and i finally came to the conclusion that it was gone, so forked out the $90 for a new 1, and on return from the Hydro store i found it within minutes - & i wasnt even looking


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 20, 2010)

dpmymrs said:


> ninj, do u still take photos on ur iPhone n post them on RIU?


..I never did, but so long as ur 'Google Locator' is not activated you shouldnt have a problem. Just that this service records ur GPS details


----------



## dpmymrs (May 20, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> ..I never did, but so long as ur 'Google Locator' is not activated you shouldnt have a problem. Just that this service records ur GPS details


yea I remember lacey talkin bout it a wile back n I had the idea, from something u sed, that u do it. just always bn curious bout the gps thing cos I haven't got my pc at the moment n only my iPhone with a few photos I need post for help on my grow

cheers ninj


----------



## n1knightmare (May 20, 2010)

Those plants are looking real healthy Ninja. +rep and sub'd


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 20, 2010)

dpmymrs said:


> yea I remember lacey talkin bout it a wile back n I had the idea, from something u sed, that u do it. just always bn curious bout the gps thing cos I haven't got my pc at the moment n only my iPhone with a few photos I need post for help on my grow
> 
> cheers ninj


No worries. Try downloading the photobucket app n u should b able to upload them no probs.


n1knightmare said:


> Those plants are looking real healthy Ninja. +rep and sub'd


Cheers n1knightmare, welcome.. Enjoy urself. Make sure you follow til the end so u can see the link for my new grow.. I've got something special in mind


----------



## smkone2dadome420 (May 21, 2010)

Damn I be late but it's better then not at all sub'd in. Looking great! you got thinking about FIM tech.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 21, 2010)

smkone2dadome420 said:


> Damn I be late but it's better then not at all sub'd in. Looking great! you got thinking about FIM tech.


Welcome friend 
If I had my time over again I would have Topped them early & Fimmed the major branches. They certainly are bushy though.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 21, 2010)

The girls are in their new homes.. Lights just went off as I finished so no photos unfortunately. I'll take some in the morning & post em up as soon as I get a chance tomorrow.


----------



## eightenough (May 21, 2010)

hey man ive posted pics of the SOB.


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 21, 2010)

Ninj can you tell your mum to stop calling me asking if i need my top 'topped'.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 21, 2010)

eightenough said:


> hey man ive posted pics of the SOB.


Hey 8 I was waiting 4 them given it was Friday night 
I'll check em out when u get on my laptop tomorrow. 


rocksteady6 said:


> Ninj can you tell your mum to stop calling me asking if i need my top 'topped'.


Baump-Baump - Try again Rock, wasn't funny & didn't make sense.
On the other hand I topped ur Mum's Res up with plenty of Special Nutrients just before I wrote this post


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 21, 2010)

Ok ok. I am as drunk as i am getting tonight. My humour obviously didnt cut it tonight. I do find myself laughing at your comebacks but i also find myself laughing at my own comments so i think i need to work harder. I did have a few pics lined up earlier but i dont think they were appropriate.


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 21, 2010)

> On the other hand I topped ur Mum's Res up with plenty of Special Nutrients just before I wrote this post


 
haha, Win!!!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 21, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> I did have a few pics lined up earlier but i dont think they were appropriate.


I've got some pictures of ur Mum that aren't appropiate.


----------



## Copycat (May 21, 2010)

plants looks great ninja


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 21, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> haha, Win!!!!


Hey Natty, where u been, haven't seen u in a few pages? 


Copycat said:


> plants looks great ninja


Thanks Mate. I'll be trying to make em better yet.


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 21, 2010)

Ive been making a stealth cabinet. Check it out... https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/327267-extremely-new-grower.html. But don't worry I've been following every day, you actually are inspiring my taste into growing a cheese strain!!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 22, 2010)

Hey Guys, here are the Girls in their new homes. The pot size is 300mm.
They all had lovely root balls encompassing the old pots, except runty who only had a few legs  I have had to prop her up to try n get her some more Lumens 

Oh well, at least with the Screen i can get great uniformity, so the other 3 will help her out.

Still, all in all i think they look the goods.














I will put the Screen in a day or 2. I just have to decide if i want to build a frame or just fasten it to the inside of the tent frame.

Either way i'll keep u guys informed 
Peace


----------



## laceygirl (May 22, 2010)

Hi Ninj, Runty will come on... They always do... put a couple of bricks under her and get her closer to the light... She'll be fine...  The others look bloody beautiful... And I'll accept another mans package....lol...


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 22, 2010)

Looking sweet ninj. Very neat and tidy.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 22, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Ninj, Runty will come on... They always do... put a couple of bricks under her and get her closer to the light... She'll be fine...  The others look bloody beautiful... And I'll accept another mans package....lol...


Haha Lace, u crack me up. I used the old pot to prop her up. Dont Worry, u'll be sure to get a little BC package in about 8 weeks.



rocksteady6 said:


> Looking sweet ninj. Very neat and tidy.


Thanks Rock. Lol, u are actually a nice person when ur not pissed, lmao.


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 22, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Thanks Rock. Lol, u are actually a nice person when ur not pissed, lmao.


Does that mean i am an arsehole when i am drunk? I went to China town for lunch and smashed a few beers today but you are right that i am sober.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 22, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Does that mean i am an arsehole when i am drunk? I went to China town for lunch and smashed a few beers today but you are right that i am sober.


Lol, na not the case at all. I quite like the verbal sparring.. It's alot easier on the back than the Naked sparring ur Mum always wants to do..


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 22, 2010)

lmfao. Very good.


----------



## n1knightmare (May 22, 2010)

Whats up ninja? Plants are looking nice. I have a quick question for you. Why do you use straight coco with no perlite? I am asking because i have never used straight coco. Is there a difference in the rootball?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 22, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> lmfao. Very good.


Thankyou.


n1knightmare said:


> Whats up ninja? Plants are looking nice. I have a quick question for you. Why do you use straight coco with no perlite? I am asking because i have never used straight coco. Is there a difference in the rootball?


I love straight Coco, i used to be a 50/50 man with the perlite mix, but now i only use it rarely, and when i do its maybe 10-15%.
Straight Coco works great for growing, it is almost impossible to overwater and has a great air-to-water ratio. I deicded to go straight Coco for this grow cos i knew at times it may be 36hrs without watering, so i needed the least amount of drainage.
Did u see the rootball i posted a few pages back?


----------



## Kush Kiraly (May 22, 2010)

Hi Ninj, total noob question here but hey, I'm a total noob. What do you use for the screen? I'm doing my first grow and my girls are all very tall already and I still have 5-7 weeks of flowering left. I'm trying to figure out how to encourage bushy growth while limiting vertical growth without topping since I'm already 3 weeks deep in the flowering stage. Any help is appreciated. I'm really enjoying your journal, it's got me thinking about going with soil next time.


----------



## n1knightmare (May 22, 2010)

Yeah that rootball is nice. I only use about a 10 - 15% perlite mix in my coco also. I love what coco can do. Also i kinda adapted a idea from another site but for here in Australia. I did a hempy bucket but it was one of the 98 cent buckets from bunnings. Those buckets are 9.6l and in coco that is a huge plant. So i took the bucket and drilled one hole about a 1 1/2 - 2 inches up and filled the bottom half with perlite up to the hole. It then acts like a mini resevoir holding all the run off and extending time you dont have to water. In the pic that is only 10 days growth of roots (male plant). I had a massive growth in one week after replanting. I only have 1 of 6 Floja that were female so only one bucket will go the distance. Those are 2 males i plan on using. Sorry if i thread jacked wasnt trying to.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 23, 2010)

Kush Kiraly said:


> Hi Ninj, total noob question here but hey, I'm a total noob. What do you use for the screen? I'm doing my first grow and my girls are all very tall already and I still have 5-7 weeks of flowering left. I'm trying to figure out how to encourage bushy growth while limiting vertical growth without topping since I'm already 3 weeks deep in the flowering stage. Any help is appreciated. I'm really enjoying your journal, it's got me thinking about going with soil next time.


Hey dude, i just use a bit of screen i picked up from my Hydro shop. It was only $2 for the Metre. You still could top, but these are all considerations you should've thought of before switching to flower.. Oh well, all learning isnt it 


n1knightmare said:


> Yeah that rootball is nice. I only use about a 10 - 15% perlite mix in my coco also. I love what coco can do. Also i kinda adapted a idea from another site but for here in Australia. I did a hempy bucket but it was one of the 98 cent buckets from bunnings. Those buckets are 9.6l and in coco that is a huge plant. So i took the bucket and drilled one hole about a 1 1/2 - 2 inches up and filled the bottom half with perlite up to the hole. It then acts like a mini resevoir holding all the run off and extending time you dont have to water. In the pic that is only 10 days growth of roots (male plant). I had a massive growth in one week after replanting. I only have 1 of 6 Floja that were female so only one bucket will go the distance. Those are 2 males i plan on using. Sorry if i thread jacked wasnt trying to.


Na N1Knightmare, ur right mate, always a spot for you on my threads.
I like Hempy buckets. An easy effective method.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 23, 2010)

Some of the Nutes i grabbed at the Shop the other day.. Just thought i'd share


----------



## Kush Kiraly (May 23, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Hey dude, i just use a bit of screen i picked up from my Hydro shop. It was only $2 for the Metre. You still could top, but these are all considerations you should've thought of before switching to flower.. Oh well, all learning isnt it


Thanks for the quick reply! Yeah, lots of learning. Enough to make my head spin even when sober! So I can gt the screen at my shop, sweet. Now how high should I set it up? My tops are 12"-16" from my lights already! I guess having my plants grow better than I expected isn't the worst problem to have on a first grow huh?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 23, 2010)

Kush Kiraly said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Yeah, lots of learning. Enough to make my head spin even when sober! So I can gt the screen at my shop, sweet. Now how high should I set it up? My tops are 12"-16" from my lights already! I guess having my plants grow better than I expected isn't the worst problem to have on a first grow huh?


Lol, yeah could be worst. My 1st grow went Hermie, then 1 outta 3 died for no apparent reason.
Set it up at ur current height, and start training the branches down so that you have a canopy of Bud sites without any holes in it.


----------



## Kush Kiraly (May 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the info Ninja, I really appreciate it. Keep the pics coming, I'll be watching your journal with great interest!


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 23, 2010)

> It's alot easier on the back than the Naked sparring ur Mum always wants to do..





> And I'll accept another mans package....lol..


BUAHAHAHA!!!!

you guys crack me up

And rep for the neat a tidy part. You do keep your stuff very nice!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 23, 2010)

Kush Kiraly said:


> Thanks a lot for the info Ninja, I really appreciate it. Keep the pics coming, I'll be watching your journal with great interest!


No worries at all. I'll do what I can.



nattyhead357 said:


> BUAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> you guys crack me up
> 
> And rep for the neat a tidy part. You do keep your stuff very nice!


Thanks Natty I'll stop by ur way & repay the favour.. I love a Neat Grow area, it means that everything has it's place, so things that shouldn't be there, i.e nasty insects or police officers stand out alot easier


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 23, 2010)

I checked on my girls this morning before heading off to work & they look awesome.
All the additional topping has done great.
The Coco is still a little moist from there Re-pot & Soak-In. I haven't watered them since, thought I'd give the roots a chance to explore.. Will soak them thoroughly again tonight & once they dry up again I will resume watering them daily.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 23, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I checked on my girls this morning before heading off to work & they look awesome.
> All the additional topping has done great.


Topping never disappoints.. Thicker stronger stems = BIG flowers


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 23, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Topping never disappoints.. Thicker stronger stems = BIG flowers


Yeah I know. I think it was in ur thread I said it, but I'll say it again, it's all in the prep work. Simply sticking a plant in some dirt & putting it under a light simply isn't enough. You must envision how u will harvest before u plant ur seed.


----------



## laceygirl (May 23, 2010)

Wow Ninja, that's deep...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 23, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Wow Ninja, that's deep...


Lol, Sorry I Have been known to Ramble shit.. Deep/High, whatever


----------



## legalizeitcanada (May 23, 2010)

Hey, plants look beautiful, got a question and can't find the answer, hope you don't mind i posted in you thread here, just saw the wicked plants and it caught my attention, FYI im a first time grower, what's with clipping the edges of the leaves? Do you just do that to newbies and why? I've seen it done many times before but have not been able to find any info on it. Love the girls they look stellar!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 23, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Hey, plants look beautiful, got a question and can't find the answer, hope you don't mind i posted in you thread here, just saw the wicked plants and it caught my attention, FYI im a first time grower, what's with clipping the edges of the leaves? Do you just do that to newbies and why? I've seen it done many times before but have not been able to find any info on it. Love the girls they look stellar!


Your right Mate, I cut the leaves on my Clones as I take them as i find the leaves are healthier, they don't wilt hardly at all & the cutting concentrates on striking roots rather than vegetative growth.
Glad you like the plants. Stick around, feel free to ask any questions u need & enjoy


----------



## beginnerbloomer (May 24, 2010)

Hey ninj how many times u recon u top em,when do u start to worry about em goin hermie on ya?

I topped this plant probly close to 15-20 times,i took around 1ft off about 8 or 9 branches just before this pic.She ended up goin hermie (i was spewin she was so beautiful) I spose ur genetics are a lot more stable than mine were though ay
?


----------



## BlackRoses (May 24, 2010)

beginnerbloomer said:


> Hey ninj how many times u recon u top em,when do u start to worry about em goin hermie on ya?
> 
> I topped this plant probly close to 15-20 times,i took around 1ft off about 8 or 9 branches just before this pic.She ended up goin hermie (i was spewin she was so beautiful) I spose ur genetics are a lot more stable than mine were though ay
> ?


Topping plants don't cause them to hermie, mistreating your plant, bad climate conditions and light stress causes plants to hermie.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 24, 2010)

beginnerbloomer said:


> Hey ninj how many times u recon u top em,when do u start to worry about em goin hermie on ya?
> 
> I topped this plant probly close to 15-20 times,i took around 1ft off about 8 or 9 branches just before this pic.She ended up goin hermie (i was spewin she was so beautiful) I spose ur genetics are a lot more stable than mine were though ay
> ?


Hey BB, I remember that girl, she was the 1 from ur outdoor grow this year gone wasn't she?
I don't really see a corollation between topping plants and hermies.
There is no Garuntee ur plant wouldn't have Hermied anyway. I have had plants hermie, due to nothing more than the fact they were of shit stock. I topped the Centre Stem on all the girls, then a week later I topped all the remaining branches.
I may top them once more yet before flower.. But then again I may not.. I'm toying with the idea of throwing my Aurora Indica in there with them to be turned aswell. If I did that I wouldn't be able to top the cheeses anymore, given the size difference I thought I'd Clone the AI til all her branches fell level, chuck the screen on & turn within the week.
I'll go take a photo so u can see wat I mean.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 24, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Topping plants don't cause them to hermie, mistreating your plant, bad climate conditions and light stress causes plants to hermie.


Ah BR u beat me to it.

I'm uploading the pic now.


----------



## laceygirl (May 24, 2010)

I cut my Widow down for the same reason Ninja... I didn't need it to turn hermie and pollenate all the lovely SLH around it... I'm glad its gone actually...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 24, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I cut my Widow down for the same reason Ninja... I didn't need it to turn hermie and pollenate all the lovely SLH around it... I'm glad its gone actually...


Can't go risking them SLH!
I hope ur PM box is clear - u'll be receiving an E-package from me..


----------



## laceygirl (May 24, 2010)

Ninja clear your PM box mate...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 24, 2010)

Here is a pic of the girls as of about 2hrs after the lights came on this morning.
The 4 Blue Cheese are Evident, & the other girl in there with them is My Aurora Indica. I'm thinking of turning her with them, but would have to switch to 12/12 very shortly given that they would almost fill the screen now..


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 24, 2010)

Where are the pics dippy?


----------



## eightenough (May 24, 2010)

looking goooood man.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 24, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Ninja clear your PM box mate...


All done  


rocksteady6 said:


> Where are the pics dippy?


Haha I 4got to actually include it.. I realised straight away so I edited it. 


eightenough said:


> looking goooood man.


Cheers Buddy


----------



## laceygirl (May 24, 2010)

Always looking healthy Ninja... Great job..


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 24, 2010)

All looking good ninj. I think i prefer the look of the AI.


----------



## laceygirl (May 24, 2010)

Ninja, are you going to get them under a screen soon?, otherwise you'll end up snapping branches to try and get everything thru the screen in order to get good light penetration...IMO...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 24, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Always looking healthy Ninja... Great job..


Cheers Lacey. They have just bounced back from a bit of neglect actually. I've not been at home much lately, so I didn't get a chance to get in there n flush em til the other day.. They were all suffering in their own ways.


rocksteady6 said:


> All looking good ninj. I think i prefer the look of the AI.


Hey Rock, the AI is a beautiful plant. This Pheno especially, I was lucky to get her. Any1 who gets a chance 2 grow it definitely should.
She has wicked thick stems and is just awesomely robust.
I'll find & post the link 2 a good thread 4 any1 who is interested in the AI.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 24, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Ninja, are you going to get them under a screen soon?, otherwise you'll end up snapping branches to try and get everything thru the screen in order to get good light penetration...IMO...


Yeah I'll hopefully be putting the screen in either this afternoon or tomorrow afternoon.
..You would be suprised at how nimble & flexible these girls are


----------



## laceygirl (May 24, 2010)

And thank God they are, I put mine thru hell when training under the screen...lol..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 24, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> And thank God they are, I put mine thru hell when training under the screen...lol..


Even if I couldn't get en under I'd just zip-tie em 2 the top of the screen, lol.

Here is the link 2 Wolfscott's AI Grow: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/303844-aurora-indica-scrog-screen-green.html


----------



## laceygirl (May 24, 2010)

I've seen that thread, its bloody amazing...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 24, 2010)

Yeah StreetLegal put me onto it awhile back.. I don't know where the F he has dissapeared to though  He must have harvested his Dairy Berry & is now heavily medicated lol.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 25, 2010)

Lookn Healthy man!!  gonna be a nice Blue Screen


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 25, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Lookn Healthy man!!  gonna be a nice Blue Screen


Cheers BR - I put the screen in this arvo.
However it is now official - the Aurora Indica plant has joined the screen.
Oh well, just looks like I'll be turning them within a week


----------



## thatdjsnow (May 25, 2010)

Nice Grow Man!

I saw a page back that you were trying to figure out of u wanted to build a screen stand, or just mount it on the walls...

Perhaps you should consider mounting each plant with its own screen some how attached to its pot, or staked down into the soil... That way you can move each plant/screen freely without having to disrupt the other plants or take them out of the screen... Just a thought!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 25, 2010)

thatdjsnow said:


> Nice Grow Man!
> 
> I saw a page back that you were trying to figure out of u wanted to build a screen stand, or just mount it on the walls...
> 
> Perhaps you should consider mounting each plant with its own screen some how attached to its pot, or staked down into the soil... That way you can move each plant/screen freely without having to disrupt the other plants or take them out of the screen... Just a thought!


Hey DjSnow, thanks 4 tuning in. To be perfectly honest the same thought hit me this morning when I went to feed them & thought to myself that it wud b a nightmare to flush them.. I like the individual stands & I've seen it utilized to great ends here on this site -1 guy even had a perpetual SOG with over 100plants (changing 10plants out every week) n every plant had a neat lil screen.
The only downside I can see to it is it requires me to be proactive.. So I think I'll swear alot n throw shit @ the wall this grow & do it that way next time 
That way I can build them at my leisure between this harvest & next.. But I'm still not sure what I'm doing next grow.. I was thinking of throwing a Super Lemon Haze Clone under there n filling the screen with that.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 26, 2010)

Just stuck my head in the tent.. The girls r liking the screen. Growing nicely through the holes.

Temps haven't gone above 25Deg Celcius, & not below 17Deg Celcius & Humidity is @ a nice 50%.. All in all i'd say it's a pretty condusive environment to grow some good weed


----------



## eightenough (May 26, 2010)

sounds like you have it all dialed in man.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 26, 2010)

eightenough said:


> sounds like you have it all dialed in man.


Cheers Dude, I expect to hit a hiccup or two along the way though - I can't help myself.. Things will be going well & I'll decide to tweak it 4 no apparent reason n end up putting a penis in them.


----------



## eightenough (May 26, 2010)

dont worry i am the same. just cant help myself. have to mix things up.


----------



## kmoo (May 26, 2010)

i keep gettin you two mixed up coz of the avatars lol

hello!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 27, 2010)

Hi KMiss!
Welcome, pack a bowl & ramble til ur heart's content 
I'll be changing my Avatar tonight.. Provided I can find my old pictures..


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

Hey Ninja, coming along nicely there. You put a screen in now? Will be back to check up on that.....peace from way up here!! DST


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 27, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey Ninja, coming along nicely there. You put a screen in now? Will be back to check up on that.....peace from way up here!! DST


Yeah bro I have taken the photo n will upload it when I get back from the shops


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 27, 2010)

Finally managed to get this photo taken and uploaded.
As you can see the AI got a bit of a Trim-back, but she has such strong branches she is lifting the screen.. I will tie some fishing line to the screen and attach some big sinkers to try and keep her down.


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 27, 2010)

ahhh that looks pretty 
i scroging in 5 weeks but i think i might use a hard screen (like reo but smaller gauge)
i will be watching this so i dont fuck it up
nice work


----------



## eightenough (May 27, 2010)

looks good man. i m going to go to a $2 shop and get some kids soccer sets and use the nets from those for the screens on the plants that are either side of the SEA OF BLUE.
also i added my BLUE CHEESE mum and my SLH mum to the big tent. i am going to be running a total of 14 plants until finished in that tent.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 27, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> ahhh that looks pretty
> i scroging in 5 weeks but i think i might use a hard screen (like reo but smaller gauge)
> i will be watching this so i dont fuck it up
> nice work


Haha no worries, well i'll try not to fuck it up on ya.


eightenough said:


> looks good man. i m going to go to a $2 shop and get some kids soccer sets and use the nets from those for the screens on the plants that are either side of the SEA OF BLUE.
> also i added my BLUE CHEESE mum and my SLH mum to the big tent. i am going to be running a total of 14 plants until finished in that tent.


Dude, i got my screen from the Hydro shop, cost me $2 smackos for a 2m x 1m.. I'll grab some for ya for next weekend if ya want?


----------



## eightenough (May 27, 2010)

what the size of the squares? they look like they are a bit big for me. the screen i am using for my SLH grow has squares that are about the size of a big rockwool cube(75mmx75mm).


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 27, 2010)

eightenough said:


> what the size of the squares? they look like they are a bit big for me. the screen i am using for my SLH grow has squares that are about the size of a big rockwool cube(75mmx75mm).


Yeah i think these 1s r a bit bigger.. I can fit my hand through em quite easily.. I'll measure em 2mw 4 ya 
Where did ya get ur other screen?


----------



## eightenough (May 27, 2010)

its from a kids soccer set. nice and soft. fits my 1m tent but could be a bit bigger. if i can get 2 of the same i will put them in over the other girls.

i will post some pics in my journal.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 27, 2010)

eightenough said:


> its from a kids soccer set. nice and soft. fits my 1m tent but could be a bit bigger. if i can get 2 of the same i will put them in over the other girls.
> 
> i will post some pics in my journal.


Alright man no worries, i'll head over once there up.


----------



## DST (May 27, 2010)

A bit disappointed guys, surely not another country that calls FOOTBALL - soccer - ffs, hahahaha. I know you lads got yer Ozzy Rules so we'll let it slide this time, hehe. However, don't let me hear you say soccer when the World Cups on!!! 

Peace out, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2010)

ozzy rules is awesome those lads know how to have a row lol


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 27, 2010)

DST said:


> A bit disappointed guys, surely not another country that calls FOOTBALL - soccer - ffs, hahahaha. I know you lads got yer Ozzy Rules so we'll let it slide this time, hehe. However, don't let me hear you say soccer when the World Cups on!!!
> 
> Peace out, DST





Don Gin and Ton said:


> ozzy rules is awesome those lads know how to have a row lol


Being of Italian descent I feel I have the right to call it whatever the he'll I like, but also being an Australian I must refer to Rugby League as Football.. Besides, Rugby League is the better game so it deserves the title 

Aussie Rules - A.K.A - AFL - A.K.A - GayFL is one of the worst sports known to man IMO - bunch of faggy blokes parading around in short shorts that wouldn't fit a 15year old girl.


----------



## eightenough (May 27, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Being of Italian descent I feel I have the right to call it whatever the he'll I like, but also being an Australian I must refer to Rugby League as Football.. Besides, Rugby League is the better game so it deserves the title
> 
> Aussie Rules - A.K.A - AFL - A.K.A - GayFL is one of the worst sports known to man IMO - bunch of faggy blokes parading around in short shorts that wouldn't fit a 15year old girl.


 i second that. gayfl sucks. rugby league i the only true sport.


----------



## laceygirl (May 27, 2010)

Bloody Aerial Ping Pong...lol....


----------



## kmoo (May 27, 2010)

haha you'd have to be a retarded goat to NOT score a goal in aussie rules, and specially for the retarded goats, they even put extra posts off to the side for those who miss lol they dont get SIX points for a goal, but they get a consolation in a single point. haha.

mmm i am so gonna have to get me a cheesy clone lol


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 27, 2010)

Haha glad my comment comes with so much backing - the only thing smaller than the shorts is the amount of talent the players posess.. Lmao @ consolation prize Km!
You gotta try the Cheese! They sure are stinky


----------



## DST (May 28, 2010)

Well I can't say much about Ozzy Rules Football since my little bru in Oz plays it, I even got him a Kevin Judd gurney (but didn't buy him shorts...i totally agree - it ain't the 80's anymore guys, ffs)

Ok, so now we have the Football, Rugby League, Rugby Union debate.....I ain't even going there since I have this debate with my business partner all the time - who's neck is wider than his head so I tend not to argue with him too much....

Sorry for jacking the thread Ninja, back to the Cheese then....I got a couple of cheesey things on the go donated by the cheese fairy from over the water. Looking forward to some strong mature niff's.

Peace peeps.

DST


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 28, 2010)

That's Cool DST, casual Semi-related chat is fine by me.. I just can't f*kn stand trolls :devil:

So anyway - *Cheesy News* - lol, I have given the girls a big flush tonight.. Good thing too. PH coming out is a stable 6.1, but EC is 1.8 ~ 2.0.. Very disturbing since I've only been feeding @ 1.6 
Each pot has received 8litres of water


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 28, 2010)

dont fear the high EC ninj i run at over 2 for the better part of feeding, i bet you none of your girls are showing any signs of burn !? one of the biggest things to learn in this game is how to read your girls, theyll tell you when they need feeding when their full and if their missing something, just comes with time.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dont fear the high EC ninj i run at over 2 for the better part of feeding, i bet you none of your girls are showing any signs of burn !? one of the biggest things to learn in this game is how to read your girls, theyll tell you when they need feeding when their full and if their missing something, just comes with time.


Haha, Don i cant get over ur animal moustaches 
Do u have any rabbits? I request to see a rabbit with a moustache next 

Ur correct, they werent showing any negative signs at all, but i knew a flush would be neccesary soon anyway becuase i'm flowering very shortly so i got it out of the way now.
The other reason i flushed now instead of the night i turn them is because i'm trying a new product whuch requires a specific feeding schedule, it's called 'Bud Fuel'.. Apparently when fed from the start of the last week of veg through to the end of the second week of flower then it induces rapid flower development - we shall see, huh.


In other news the screen is definitely going to be full when they bud as it's filling out very nicely right now 
I'll put up a new pic for you guys tomorrow. Hopefully the difference will be quite noticable


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 29, 2010)

Here is the pic of my girls 
I plan to flower them on Friday the 4th June.


----------



## laceygirl (May 29, 2010)

Very Noice!!!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 29, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Very Noice!!!!


Thanks Lace, I am quite happy with the rate of growth, especially since there only under a 400W!


----------



## laceygirl (May 29, 2010)

Just a 400watt? Wow Ninja, well done...


----------



## eightenough (May 29, 2010)

looks really nice in there. they should fill the screen nicely. i am only using 400's too. mind you i am using 3 of them. only one over the top of the SEA OF BLUE. i know they dont get good penetration, but i actually like 400's.


----------



## n1knightmare (May 29, 2010)

Whats up Ninja they are looking nice m8. Very nice for just a 400w. Do you use something bigger for flower? I usually use a 400w during veg. and 600w in flower even though i am thinking about putting a 100w in there.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 29, 2010)

eightenough said:


> looks really nice in there. they should fill the screen nicely. i am only using 400's too. mind you i am using 3 of them. only one over the top of the SEA OF BLUE. i know they dont get good penetration, but i actually like 400's.


I love 600W's.. A 600W HPS produces more Lumens Per Watt than any other light..
I'm switching to a 600W 4 flower.
They actually put out almost twice the Lumens compared to a 400W.


----------



## nattyhead357 (May 29, 2010)

Lookin good Ninja man!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 29, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Whats up Ninja they are looking nice m8. Very nice for just a 400w. Do you use something bigger for flower? I usually use a 400w during veg. and 600w in flower even though i am thinking about putting a 100w in there.



Cheers N1, I didn't c ur comment until after I replied to 8..
I have a 1000W aswell, but instead I'm using the 600W.. If it doesn't seem adequate I will proli chuck the 400W in there with it..


----------



## laceygirl (May 29, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I love 600W's.. A 600W HPS produces more Lumens Per Watt than any other light..
> I'm switching to a 600W 4 flower.
> They actually put out almost twice the Lumens compared to a 400W.[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm planning to down grade to 2 or 3 600's, probably 3 for next winter, but for this coming summer, just 2 x 600's, I don't have to buy the reflectors or sockets, I just need the bulbs and the ballasts...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 30, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I'm planning to down grade to 2 or 3 600's, probably 3 for next winter, but for this coming summer, just 2 x 600's, I don't have to buy the reflectors or sockets, I just need the bulbs and the ballasts...


You should get the Ballast I got.. It's Digital, & can run 400W, 600W MH & HPS. Claims to draw 30% less power aswell as less ampage.
If u grabbed 3 you could run 600s in winter & 400s in summer..
Only thing is they're $350 a pop..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 30, 2010)

Here's a link 4ya Lacey 
Switchable Ballast


----------



## n1knightmare (May 30, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Here's a link 4ya Lacey
> Switchable Ballast


Thanks for the link Ninja. i was thinking about what ballast to buy. It was either lumatech or nextgen.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 30, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Thanks for the link Ninja. i was thinking about what ballast to buy. It was either lumatech or nextgen.


No worries dude, my mate runs Lumatek.. Nothing against em, they are great Ballasts, I proli wudv got one, only thing is I wanted the switchable wattages..


----------



## BlackRoses (May 30, 2010)

Those look NICE Ninja! and that reflector has really nailed the light distribution equally.. You're going to get some BIG ASS Blue Cheese bro


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 30, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Those look NICE Ninja! and that reflector has really nailed the light distribution equally.. You're going to get some BIG ASS Blue Cheese bro


Cheers Buddy.. I've never headed them before, so u got any tips for me??
I Love that reflector & best thing was cos u have to assemble it urself it was only $35..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 30, 2010)

Sorry Guys, No Updates 2day - I'll be busy Mourning & Burying My Dog


----------



## DST (May 31, 2010)

Sad news Ninja, RIP and condolences to you and the rest of its family from the Northenr Hemisphere.

Peace,

DST


----------



## rocksteady6 (May 31, 2010)

Feel for ya ninj.


----------



## n1knightmare (May 31, 2010)

Sorry for your loss ninja.


----------



## Nitegazer (May 31, 2010)

Good to hear that you are taking the time to make things right between you and the departed. Condolences.


----------



## BlackRoses (May 31, 2010)

Oh my, I'm sorry Ninja, my condolences.


----------



## kmoo (May 31, 2010)

we had to put our family dog down after 13 years, she was all full of tumors and it was such a sad day. but hey, ya had lots of happy times with her/him and it's way better to dwell on that stuff eh. 

i'm takin clones this week, WHOOO.

chin up darlin, maybe you can use the grief to get b into bed with a hot brunette lass lol mwa


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 31, 2010)

Hey guys & gals, thanks for the well wishes..
Kasey was a Beautiful Labrador, she just got too old for this world.
The missus was with her when she passed so I'm sure she was happy 

Kmoo, who is B?


----------



## kmoo (May 31, 2010)

oh based on what you called one of my plants once i thought it was the first letter of yer girlfriends name lol my bad


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 31, 2010)

kmoo said:


> oh based on what you called one of my plants once i thought it was the first letter of yer girlfriends name lol my bad


Ah Right, I remember now - *Brooke*, Brooke is my favourite Girl's name.. If I could get my missus in bed with a hot brunette named Brooke I'd be in Utopia


----------



## kmoo (May 31, 2010)

haha nah you called one of them bianca!!! lol

either way, milk it buddy!! haha


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 1, 2010)

kmoo said:


> haha nah you called one of them bianca!!! lol
> 
> either way, milk it buddy!! haha


Really?!?! I must have been quite Roasted.. 200Deg for about 45minutes to be precise, lol.
I had an Ex named Bianca - didn't much care 4her, I honestly don't kno y I wud say such a thing.. Slap my mouth..


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 1, 2010)

Bianca.. not a very attractive name I'll say..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 2, 2010)

Here we go guys, things are tracking as they should..
Plants are growing well into the screen, but i still havent gotten off my ass n put a weight where the AI plant is, lol.
Hopefully the screen fills up in the next few days so i can turn them when i want to and have a screen full of buds that are about 6-8 inches long


----------



## eightenough (Jun 2, 2010)

looking nice man. that screen should fill out nicely. are you still planning on turning them on friday?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 2, 2010)

eightenough said:


> looking nice man. that screen should fill out nicely. are you still planning on turning them on friday?


Yeah i think i will turn the lights out on Friday night and not on again until Sunday morning when they shall be on 12/12 & recieve 600W of Glorious HPS 
I have re-thought my 8 week plan and will let them run through to 9 weeks, i want knock-out smoke, headspins just aint enough anymore


----------



## eightenough (Jun 2, 2010)

lol. tolerance is rising. whats the deal with lights off for 2 days? does that hasten the start of flowering?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 2, 2010)

eightenough said:


> lol. tolerance is rising. whats the deal with lights off for 2 days? does that hasten the start of flowering?


Yeah it helps the plants to distinguish that the long days have come to an end..
It also makes the plants stretch which should help fill the screen up the last little bit.
Na not so much tolerance rising, more-so i find myself wanting a more distorted reality..


----------



## eightenough (Jun 2, 2010)

you want distortion, get on the acid man. its wicked shit.


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Jun 2, 2010)

eightenough said:


> lol. tolerance is rising. whats the deal with lights off for 2 days? does that hasten the start of flowering?


I've heard of giving them 24-48 hours dark to shock them into flowering. I have always given them 24 hours dark on the switch so I wouldn't know if not doing it makes a difference. 



eightenough said:


> you want distortion, get on the acid man. its wicked shit.


Have you tried that other shit yet dude?


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 2, 2010)

whoa... acid! lol


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey ninja, those cheeese girls looking soo good  wish i could get away with a grow that big, really shoulda done a SCRoB myself but im a noob and i knew better haha


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks every1 who has tuned in so far & thanks for the kind words, here is a video i dug up on youtube on the Breeding of the Cheese 
[video=youtube;OwJXTyjNf6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwJXTyjNf6o&feature=related[/video]


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 2, 2010)

I love that vid, it inspired me  Arjan is a fukin legend . Is the greenhouse cheese Skunk (exodus strain) crossed with Hindu Kush or is it just ordinary skunk x hindu kush ?


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey ninja can you please clean out your pm box. Just trying to shoot you a message. Thanks.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2010)

Greenhouse cheese is a big buhda cheese cross, as far as I know, - as per what he said in the video...if that video was what actually inspired you, Sensi Stan, perhaps you missed that bit...lol.

mixed feelings about the Greenhouse in the Dam to be honest.....a lot of people think Arjan is a bit of a Stain Hunter, and them and Barneys have pretty much ruinded the HTCC what with steam rolling judges....

Anyhoo, hope all is well in Oz Ninja.

Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2010)

i have to agree with DST here, greenhouse and barneys are two breeders forever crossed off my list poor ethics and poor breeding. 

i can guarantee the cheese smell you get in your blue cheese is nothing like the cheese you get from greenhouse or big buddha. 

real cheese (exodus) is like the uk's chem dawg.

happy growin ninj!


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Greenhouse cheese is a big buhda cheese cross, as far as I know, - as per what he said in the video...if that video was what actually inspired you, Sensi Stan, perhaps you missed that bit...lol.
> 
> mixed feelings about the Greenhouse in the Dam to be honest.....a lot of people think Arjan is a bit of a Stain Hunter, and them and Barneys have pretty much ruinded the HTCC what with steam rolling judges....
> 
> ...


Haha i like Arjan BECAUSE he's a strain hunter DST, end of the day he's providing the world with more and more genetics to breed with on a large scale and u gotta love that. Have u seen the vids he's made strain hunting ? Iv gotta admit i have noticed some people dont like barneys strains but iv tried this one before  and its size suited my needs perfectly. Definately forgot what they say in the vid i looked up its genetics online and musta done it wrong lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 3, 2010)

hahah dude he didnt miss a letter out of STAIN hunter lol. ive seen those vids and all i see is him taking credit for the dope farmers round the world that tend to the land races and he pays them a pittance for the work takes the genetics and flogs them for his profit. its the complete opposite of fair trade.

quck ninja get some bud shots up here!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 3, 2010)

> quck ninja get some bud shots up here!


pllleeeaaaase!!!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 3, 2010)

DST said:


> Greenhouse cheese is a big buhda cheese cross, as far as I know, - as per what he said in the video...if that video was what actually inspired you, Sensi Stan, perhaps you missed that bit...lol.
> 
> mixed feelings about the Greenhouse in the Dam to be honest.....a lot of people think Arjan is a bit of a Stain Hunter, and them and Barneys have pretty much ruinded the HTCC what with steam rolling judges....
> 
> ...


All is well here Thanks DST, 
Overall I don't like GHS, but I definitely think they're onto a winner with SLH..
As for Barney's Farm I'd give em a go to try their L.S.D strain.
My Cuttings were from Big Buddha Himself 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i have to agree with DST here, greenhouse and barneys are two breeders forever crossed off my list poor ethics and poor breeding.
> 
> i can guarantee the cheese smell you get in your blue cheese is nothing like the cheese you get from greenhouse or big buddha.
> 
> ...


Cheers Don,
I love the Chemical Smell put off by some Strains. I just picked up a bit of WhiteBerry, & it smells like Rocket Fuel!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 3, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> pllleeeaaaase!!!!


The show starts this week. There going to get there 36hr Nap, @ which time they'l wake to a 600W HPS. Hopefully they start to cluster up within 10Days or so.
A friend of mine is running this strain here aswell & his are quite slow..
Any1 else find this to be the case?!


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 3, 2010)

Why do you give them such a long period of darkness??? I've never understood why people do this.... Most things on the planet need light, why do you deny them this? It doesn't speed anything up, it shocks the plant, stress and shock are two different things....Just my two cents....


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 3, 2010)

^ ive heard of 24 but never 36 until Ninja brought it up.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 3, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Why do you give them such a long period of darkness??? I've never understood why people do this.... Most things on the planet need light, why do you deny them this? It doesn't speed anything up, it shocks the plant, stress and shock are two different things....Just my two cents....


I don't always do it, I've done it all sorts of different ways, 24hrs darkness, 36hrs, sometimes I'll just change the light & let them start straight onto 12.
I find with a screen that 36hrs works well becuase it causes stretching & helps the plants grow up through the screen alot faster.
I don't think it causes them any undue stress.. However if I had a plant that was quick to Hermie I'd probably opt against it..
It's all about experimentation 2 me - surely u can relate Lace? 



nattyhead357 said:


> ^ ive heard of 24 but never 36 until Ninja brought it up.


Check out Black Roses thread, he is running a beautiful Screen with Blue Cheese & Milky Way.
He is doing 36hrs darkness with beautiful results.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 3, 2010)

go for it man. i am all for experimenting. lol


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 3, 2010)

i wasnt bashin the 36. I was actually thinkin about trying it on my current grow.


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 4, 2010)

That's all good and all, but I try to replicate nature, not manipulate it....


----------



## kronic1989 (Jun 4, 2010)

Im just finishing up some Cheese from GHS. I stunted its growth for 2 weeks with missing a few waterings, its at 8.5 weeks and probably could use another 2 weeks, But im chopping on sunday. Looks like im getting about a quarterpound from this baby.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 4, 2010)

got any pics man?


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd like to see that too!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Cheers Don,
> I love the Chemical Smell put off by some Strains. I just picked up a bit of WhiteBerry, & it smells like Rocket Fuel!


yeah totally i do like a nice fruity skunk but that fuelly pong when you smell a bag you just know its going to [email protected] you right up haha

on the whole 48 or 36 thing i dont hold much by it i mean denying a plant light for more than its cycle will make it think its goign to die as some catastrophic has happened like the sun fell out the sky haha that said it will try and finish up fast( why growers ddeny light at the end of flowering) i dont know if that quite translates into going into flower quickly or seed production/ naners. either way that process takes longer than 48 or 36 hours. just my 2 bits

your camera broke or what ninj


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 4, 2010)

Here is the tent as she sits today 

I shall put them to sleep tonight and wake them in 36hrs.
I will be changing the 400W MH out and putting the 600W HPS in.
I wont post any pics now for a few days so the difference will be hopefully very noticable.








As you can see the AI plant on the right is dominating a good portion of the screen


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 4, 2010)

They look great Ninja... So ready to be turned down, the screen looks great, but I see what you mean about the size...I still think it will do the job and get you big fat footballs in no time...


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 4, 2010)

Looking juicy. Cant wait to see some juicy nugs. The AI is going to be a big plant.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 5, 2010)

i am turning down today. they are in the dark until 7am tomorrow.


----------



## streetlegal (Jun 5, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> That's all good and all, but I try to replicate nature, not manipulate it....


lacey you grow hybrid strains, indoors in hydroton?.. maybe try landrace strains outside in soil without nutes, where nature decides to drop some seeds cos were all manipulating

yo ninja looking hell good, i got back from the gym last night beat as wen i squizzed ur journal and it got me pumped up again haha, walking up n down the hallway trying to find something plant related to fiddle with haha..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks 2 every1 who has kept me company so far, don't 4get about me here just cos I won't post pictures for a few days..



streetlegal said:


> yo ninja looking hell good, i got back from the gym last night beat as wen i squizzed ur journal and it got me pumped up again haha, walking up n down the hallway trying to find something plant related to fiddle with haha..


Haha thanks Buddy, Its a shame there are several hundred trillions litres of water in between us or I'd invite ya around 4 a smoke..
Stay tuned Mate, it's really only just beginning


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 6, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> lacey you grow hybrid strains, indoors in hydroton?.. maybe try landrace strains outside in soil without nutes, where nature decides to drop some seeds cos were all manipulating
> 
> yo ninja looking hell good, i got back from the gym last night beat as wen i squizzed ur journal and it got me pumped up again haha, walking up n down the hallway trying to find something plant related to fiddle with haha..


Whats up Street.



XxNinjaxX said:


> Thanks 2 every1 who has kept me company so far, don't 4get about me here just cos I won't post pictures for a few days..
> 
> 
> Whats up Ninja.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 6, 2010)

Not much N1, wat about u Buddy?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 6, 2010)

I love that 36h sleeping period.. starts flowering production much earlier then by just flipping immediately.
Can't wait to see them awake.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 6, 2010)

hey ninja, what size tent are they in?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 6, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> I love that 36h sleeping period.. starts flowering production much earlier then by just flipping immediately.
> Can't wait to see them awake.


Unfortunately I didn't get home in time to change my timers & my lights were already on..
Now I'm a day behind where I wanted to be, so they'l only get 24hrs sleep & the lights r due on in 11 more hours 
Hopefully they'll still fire-up quick enough with the Bud-Fuel 



eightenough said:


> hey ninja, what size tent are they in?


The tent is 1.2m x 1.2m x 1.8m.
The screen I'm using is 1m x 1m & I'm running a 600W, so I should pull a clean Elbow or else I'll admit right here in front of every1 that I'm a piece of shit grower


----------



## kmoo (Jun 7, 2010)

haha, elbow. not something i've heard anywhere but from you ninj lol 

sure you'll pull some madness


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 7, 2010)

Elbow is used here in the ACT all the time Kmoo.... And I'm not from here and that's what they used to call it in NSW too....


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Jun 7, 2010)

lb = elbow. I think its a worldwide thing.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 7, 2010)

Ive heard on the east coast of the US


----------



## abefroman35 (Jun 7, 2010)

dude Ninja haha i love the signature on the tent. haha it is sick.

i will keep watching brother... i actually just grounded my Blue Cheese and Honey B early this morning!!! i CANT WAIT! 

i'm scroggin it too but i just have VERY LIMITED SPACE! so Christ Willing it will go well.

cheers brother...

oh and i LOVE those nugs in your avatar.


----------



## abefroman35 (Jun 7, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> so I should pull a clean Elbow or else *I'll admit right here in front of every1 that I'm a piece of shit grower*



hahaha that is hilarious.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 7, 2010)

kmoo said:


> haha, elbow. not something i've heard anywhere but from you ninj lol
> 
> sure you'll pull some madness





laceygirl said:


> Elbow is used here in the ACT all the time Kmoo.... And I'm not from here and that's what they used to call it in NSW too....





Rusty Crutch said:


> lb = elbow. I think its a worldwide thing.





nattyhead357 said:


> Ive heard on the east coast of the US


Thanks for the well wishes Kmoo, but as u can see from above I'd say elbow is a pretty well accepted term for a pound.
I'm just waiting on Black Roses from The Dam & Don Gin & Ton from the UK before I announce it accepted in more places than Mastercard


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 7, 2010)

> before I announce it accepted in more places than Mastercard


That's classic!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 7, 2010)

abefroman35 said:


> dude Ninja haha i love the signature on the tent. haha it is sick.
> 
> i will keep watching brother... i actually just grounded my Blue Cheese and Honey B early this morning!!! i CANT WAIT!
> 
> ...


Welcome Abe 
Thanks for the kind words. Stick around, every1 is welcome here


----------



## kmoo (Jun 7, 2010)

erm i wasn't saying it's not a real term, i said i've only heard you use it. and being that i dont hang out in nsw or act i'm ever so sorry i missed it! will keep my mouth shut next time.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 7, 2010)

kmoo said:


> erm i wasn't saying it's not a real term, i said i've only heard you use it. and being that i dont hang out in nsw or act i'm ever so sorry i missed it! will keep my mouth shut next time.


No-one was telling ya to shut it dearie.. Or at least they better not have or il shut them 4ya 
I can't hold it against you for not living in NSW either, I guess we all make mistakes


----------



## mr sticky thumb (Jun 7, 2010)

if u gonna trim leafs do the hole thing right to stem . your slowly killing you plants


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 8, 2010)

mr sticky thumb said:


> if u gonna trim leafs do the hole thing right to stem . your slowly killing you plants


What.....?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 8, 2010)

mr sticky thumb said:


> if u gonna trim leafs do the hole thing right to stem . your slowly killing you plants


Even though this was intended for Ninja I have to ask.. what are you talking about?


----------



## eightenough (Jun 8, 2010)

mr sticky thumb said:


> if u gonna trim leafs do the hole thing right to stem . your slowly killing you plants


 do you know what you are talking about?


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 8, 2010)

mr sticky thumb said:


> if u gonna trim leafs do the hole thing right to stem . your slowly killing you plants


I'll just come out and say what we're all thinking.... WANKER....


----------



## kmoo (Jun 8, 2010)

well thanks ninj! apparently i'm ignorant for only having heard it from you. i'm slowly getting shoved out and i dont really care that much anymore lol 

cutting a leaf is slowly killing your plant, HAHAHAHA. excuse me while i go and find a bunch of growers who are far more experienced than i am and give them advice that's wrong.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 8, 2010)

mr sticky thumb said:


> if u gonna trim leafs do the hole thing right to stem . your slowly killing you plants





rocksteady6 said:


> What.....?





BlackRoses said:


> Even though this was intended for Ninja I have to ask.. what are you talking about?





eightenough said:


> do you know what you are talking about?





laceygirl said:


> I'll just come out and say what we're all thinking.... WANKER....


Haha Guys, these were my thoughts exactly.. I think he got confused between 2 threads perhaps?!
Lol, i've never said anything about cutting half my leaves - unless he is talking about my 1st photo..? But i'm guessing he has never cloned??


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 8, 2010)

kmoo said:


> well thanks ninj! apparently i'm ignorant for only having heard it from you. i'm slowly getting shoved out and i dont really care that much anymore lol
> 
> cutting a leaf is slowly killing your plant, HAHAHAHA. excuse me while i go and find a bunch of growers who are far more experienced than i am and give them advice that's wrong.


Where are you getting shoved out of?
You're always welcome here, & if u ever updated ur journal, then i'd be there too


----------



## mr sticky thumb (Jun 8, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Haha Guys, these were my thoughts exactly.. I think he got confused between 2 threads perhaps?!
> Lol, i've never said anything about cutting half my leaves - unless he is talking about my 1st photo..? But i'm guessing he has never cloned??


 i was talking about pictures i dont see the point in cutting half the leaf off . look at display its a plant trimed to the stem


----------



## mr sticky thumb (Jun 8, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Haha Guys, these were my thoughts exactly.. I think he got confused between 2 threads perhaps?!
> Lol, i've never said anything about cutting half my leaves - unless he is talking about my 1st photo..? But i'm guessing he has never cloned??


yes ive cloned but i dont waste my time on clones anymore i breed new strains have been cross breeding for a long time . peace out bunch of wankers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 8, 2010)

oooooooooh handbags at dawn..... 

who's shoving you out of what Kmoo ???


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 8, 2010)

Same guy on a diffferent thread im subbbed to. His plants look very good and he has a grow cabinet.



mr sticky thumb said:


> they would grow alot better right by a window . my display picture is a window grow but some twat broke all my leafs


HE HAS A GROW CAB. how the hell is a window gonna help!



mr sticky thumb said:


> i was just givving advice the plants looked a bit crap . sun light works the best as its the real thing


Oh really, Sunlight works the best??? NO SHIT!!!

this kid is such a dumbass... lol


----------



## mr sticky thumb (Jun 8, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> Same guy on a diffferent thread im subbbed to. His plants look very good and he has a grow cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the guy was using household light bulbs lol. obvo they gonna grow better in natural light. i couldnt be asked to go into detail


----------



## mr sticky thumb (Jun 8, 2010)

how can you be hating on me you all learned from a book i learnt from my mistakes my tips work for me and those who listen. who says the people that write these are right when they also had to learn from mistakes


----------



## mr sticky thumb (Jun 8, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> Same guy on a diffferent thread im subbbed to. His plants look very good and he has a grow cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what i ment was he should veg in window. we all know outdoor plants yield more unless ofcourse youve never tried it


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 8, 2010)

> peace out bunch of wankers


 
See ya, Stopp clogging up ninjas thread!


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 8, 2010)

mr sticky thumb said:


> yes ive cloned but i dont waste my time on clones anymore i breed new strains have been cross breeding for a long time . peace out bunch of wankers


Hey, just a shot in the dark here....Once you've selected your stock male and female pheno wouldent you want to clone it so that you dont continuously have to buy seeds and sift through hundreds of poor male and female phenos before you find the right ones ? 

.... just a thought here, but look into cloning again


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, i have no idea where that guy came from or what his actual point was, but glad to see him gone..
My display, a plant trimmed right to the stem?? Does he mean the picture of the Buds which were HARVESTED?! Proli has no idea wat they should look like


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Every1, i finally got off my ass and installed the extraction fan i needed to. I didnt need it so much in Veg as i just left the tent slightly open.. It was dark outside during the lights off period, so it didnt really matter, but now i have my lights on during the night & it's light whilst my dark period is happening, so i cant leave the tent cracked. Left it shut all night last night, and the girls werent exactly thanking me for it 
The humidity was up to 89%..
All should be well now. I also gave them their first feed since i turned them.
Flowering Nutes A & B
Bud Fuel
Monster Bloom
& a splash of Hormone Recovery - Black Tonic.

EC came to a nice 1.8 (i'll increase it steadily throughout flower) & PH was a little low for my liking @ 5.6, but i was running late and couldnt be arsed to fix it.. I'll adjust the remaining feed in the bucket before their next feed.

Stay Tuned


----------



## mr sticky thumb (Jun 8, 2010)

SensiStan said:


> Hey, just a shot in the dark here....Once you've selected your stock male and female pheno wouldent you want to clone it so that you dont continuously have to buy seeds and sift through hundreds of poor male and female phenos before you find the right ones ?
> 
> .... just a thought here, but look into cloning again


no i use herms to breed with i get 100% female seeds . have you ever bred your own seeds?


----------



## mr sticky thumb (Jun 8, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Wow, i have no idea where that guy came from or what his actual point was, but glad to see him gone..
> My display, a plant trimmed right to the stem?? Does he mean the picture of the Buds which were HARVESTED?! Proli has no idea wat they should look like


when the plants is growing if i trim leafs i trim to the stem of the plant i dont chop half the fingers off because fungus apears the you trim to stem anyway so i see it as saving time


----------



## mr sticky thumb (Jun 8, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> See ya, Stopp clogging up ninjas thread!


lol no reply about what i said about the book then just goes to show


----------



## eightenough (Jun 8, 2010)

mr sticky thumb said:


> lol no reply about what i said about the book then just goes to show


 YOU ARE A FUCKING TOOL!!!!!! i am self taught as is almost everyone who has had a go at you so far. take the hint FUCK OFF DICKHEAD!!!!!

sorry ninja. he is giving me the shits.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams (Jun 8, 2010)

This guy is giving everyone the shits, I'm going to try reporting him to the mods.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 8, 2010)

mr sticky thumb said:


> how can you be hating on me you all learned from a book i learnt from my mistakes my tips work for me and those who listen. who says the people that write these are right when they also had to learn from mistakes


I didn't respond because your a tool...

but if you would like to know where I learned it from. My dad taught me as well as people on RIU. hell yea i'm on my first grow, and my shit looks delicious! you can't even figure out how to start a new thread (Its a big ass button that says "Start new thread") so I doubt you could learn from a book, seeing as you are illiterate.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, this is the most attention my thread has gotten.. Too bad it's from a F*ckstick who just got done banging his sister..


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 8, 2010)

> To bad it's from a F*ckstick who just got done banging his sister


gross.........


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 8, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> gross.........


Haha, @ least he is keeping it in the family - with those genetics he shouldn't be sharing them around too much.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 8, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Haha, @ least he is keeping it in the family - with those genetics he shouldn't be sharing them around too much.


Bravo my good sir... Just... Bravo!!


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 8, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Haha, @ least he is keeping it in the family - with those genetics he shouldn't be sharing them around too much.


A family that lays together stays together. LOL


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 8, 2010)

wow this the most looked at thread of the day
shame its for the wrong reasons


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 9, 2010)

mr sticky thumb said:


> no i use herms to breed with i get 100% female seeds . have you ever bred your own seeds?


Jesus Christ that douche bag is running his mouth over here too.....

Don't hermie seeds produce hermie plants?????


----------



## eightenough (Jun 9, 2010)

thats what i have always thought


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 9, 2010)

ha ha what a man bag.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 9, 2010)

actually, unless the hermies had herm in their genes then no, they won't neccessarily be hermies. herms that were caused by genes, have that trait in their "system". Herms that were caused by stress of any other means will produce more than likely all female seeds, however you are slowly breeding the herm into the genes by planting hermie seeds....


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 9, 2010)

I think thats right... If i remember correctly from a bio class


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 9, 2010)

What highschool did you go to? Cannabis High? They tought you about growing hermie pot plants? ha ha


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 9, 2010)

no lol, I went to military school.. lol the complete opposite of Cannabis High


----------



## GyrlGrower (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd love to see more pics of this grow. I spend like 15 minutes reading it all and got to the douche bag part and was sad  lol. I wanted to ask. Did you start your nutes at full strength or ? They are a beautiful color!


----------



## eightenough (Jun 9, 2010)

yeah ninja more pics. lol.


----------



## GyrlGrower (Jun 9, 2010)

Subscribed btw


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 9, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> no lol, I went to military school.. lol the complete opposite of Cannabis High


That makes 2 of us  


GyrlGrower said:


> I'd love to see more pics of this grow. I spend like 15 minutes reading it all and got to the douche bag part and was sad  lol. I wanted to ask. Did you start your nutes at full strength or ? They are a beautiful color!


Thanks 4 tuning in Gyrl - u got here just in time - it was becoming a bit of a sausage fest.. I have Kmoo & Lacey here, & although I'm sure they appreciate a challenge, they were completely out-numbered by horny stoner cock..
I introduced Nutrients to my girls almost immediately, my view is it conditions them to cope with it.. But if ever I have a toxicity I still back off.
Thanks for the Kind words 



eightenough said:


> yeah ninja more pics. lol.


 Settle down 8.. More Pics r due either tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 9, 2010)

pics now. lol


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 9, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> it was becoming a bit of a sausage fest..


You may not like it this way but your mum sure does.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 9, 2010)

ha 
nice one


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok guys, 1st pics since the switch..
I shall do a info update later on, but im running late for work 






A close up shot of the Aurora Indica - such a beautiful plant


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 9, 2010)

I went into the tent this morning to find the duct tape I had suspended the fan with to be inadequate. It has released it's grip on the fan, ripped it from the duct & the only thing that saved the fan from smashing on the ground was the power cord 
The humidity was sitting @ 89% & the walls of the tent were sweaty 
Fixed it all up though, so now we wait..
I gave them a water last night. Each Cheese plant got 1.5Litres & the AI took 3Litres. There was no run-off @ all so I decided I would give them more this morning as I wouldn't get a chance to water them again until Friday.
..Each Cheese plant got another 1.5Litres & the AI got another 3Litres.. This time though I got a little bit of run-off from each plant.
I'm thinking I may need to give the AI a bit of a break from the Nutes & switch to clean water for a few days so it can use up any nutes left in the Coco.

I've been tempted to get in there & start trimming up lower growth, but I try to hold off until the stretch period is over as I'm always suprised @ how much some of the lower nodes want to live and somehow find the effort to get to the canopy..


----------



## kmoo (Jun 9, 2010)

ninj that looks fantastic, nice canopy and good n healthy. good work man

can't wait to see these girls gettin frosty


----------



## eightenough (Jun 9, 2010)

looking good man. the BLUE CHEESE should fill the screen nicely. the aurora is looking very healthy.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 9, 2010)

kmoo said:


> ninj that looks fantastic, nice canopy and good n healthy. good work man
> 
> can't wait to see these girls gettin frosty





eightenough said:


> looking good man. the BLUE CHEESE should fill the screen nicely. the aurora is looking very healthy.


Cheers Guys, I am waiting for a nice full frosty screen myself


----------



## mkmkli49 (Jun 9, 2010)

Looking beautiful man. Can't wait to see 'em full o' buds!! mmmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2010)

ah shit sorry to hear bout the fan but at least you caught it before it was too bad eh, girls look fine still!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 10, 2010)

Whoa... 1.5L in the night and in the morning?
Is that normal with growing in cocos? 
Cause even in my 8gal pots.. I don't give my plants 3L within 24h.. but I've never tested coco's..

Looking real beautiful Ninja,


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 12, 2010)

mkmkli49 said:


> Looking beautiful man. Can't wait to see 'em full o' buds!! mmmm


 Cheers MK, welcome to the thread 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah shit sorry to hear bout the fan but at least you caught it before it was too bad eh, girls look fine still!


 Yeah, all has been fixed.. Ladies werent too fussed.. Had it of happened in Summer or towards the end of heading i may have been F*kd, but no disaster fortunately.


BlackRoses said:


> Whoa... 1.5L in the night and in the morning?
> Is that normal with growing in cocos?
> Cause even in my 8gal pots.. I don't give my plants 3L within 24h.. but I've never tested coco's..
> 
> Looking real beautiful Ninja,


Yeah man, Coco is wicked for being able to give the girls a good amount of feed. The AI can drink it though, after 3L i would give it maximum 36hrs before i watered again.. & she wouldnt be looking too good @ all if i let it run out to 48hrs..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 12, 2010)

----------------> Watch This Space 4 Pictures <-------------------
T -48Hrs


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 12, 2010)

So I just flipped my switch on my grow and am gonna try the 36 hours dark period as well ninja. also where do you buy coco I haven't seen it in any stores around here


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 13, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> So I just flipped my switch on my grow and am gonna try the 36 hours dark period as well ninja. also where do you buy coco I haven't seen it in any stores around here


Good Luck Man 

*26Hrs* Till pictures


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 13, 2010)

24 left I guess 

*saw your update now..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 13, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> 24 left I guess
> 
> *saw your update now..


Nope, i only just posted that, still 26 hours.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry 4 the pic-tease guys, but I didn't get home last night so photos will be up later 2day.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 15, 2010)

Echo... Echo... Echo...

Where is everybody??


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 15, 2010)

im still watching
your my scrog master


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 15, 2010)

The girls are on their 9th day of flower now. I must say how impressed i am with the AI plant.. It keeps amazing me. It is such a robust plant that just looks awesome.

The undergrowth is soon to go  Make it alot easier to control any pests!
I have been finding a few spider-mites in there, but so far i have them under control - just cant seem to break the lifecycle though. I have been Pyrithium spraying them every couples of days, but will hit em with Neem spray once the underside of the screen is cleaned up.

The BC are coming along as i expected.. Kinda Slow! 
I have been forced to place the light predominantly over the BC so it may fill out like the AI.
The average space between Internodes is 1 - 1.5 inches 

Things are going to start getting real busy in here real soon


----------



## eightenough (Jun 15, 2010)

wow. they have filled the tent nicely. i will post some pics on my thread tomorrow. mine will be day 11 flower tomorrow.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 15, 2010)

Looking very nice ninj. Its a shame that you have to look after the BC. Cant she just grow the same as the AI. Looking forward to watching those buds form.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 15, 2010)

hey man, hows things?

i just waned to show you how the LEGENDS ULTIMATE INDICA are going.

here i a pic of each one. first pic is the SWEET TOOTH pheno and the second pic is the CALI HASHPLANT pheno. they are both going really good, growing taller and shooting out secondaries. they will be going into the 1mx1m tent after i harvest the SLH and clean the system up. monday at the latest. i cant wait.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 15, 2010)

What are these weird strains you talk of 8E?


----------



## eightenough (Jun 15, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> What are these weird strains you talk of 8E?


 just a little something i am trying out. going to grow both of these all the way through and take clones for mothers before flowering.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice and green Ninja


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 15, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> im still watching
> your my scrog master


Cheers Jimmy, how is ur screen setup coming along?


eightenough said:


> wow. they have filled the tent nicely. i will post some pics on my thread tomorrow. mine will be day 11 flower tomorrow.


I'm hoping they will buff up that little bit more as im not 100% happy with them.. Still a few squares that could be fuller IMO.
I'l b over to check out ur thread when u update then 4 sure.
How are you finding the growth rate to be?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 15, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Looking very nice ninj. Its a shame that you have to look after the BC. Cant she just grow the same as the AI. Looking forward to watching those buds form.





BlackRoses said:


> Very nice and green Ninja


Thanks for stopping by guys. I am glad i decided to turn the AI as it saved me about an extra 2weeks of Veg i reckon.
..Very glad i still have the genetics for her kicking around somewhere..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 15, 2010)

eightenough said:


> hey man, hows things?
> 
> i just waned to show you how the LEGENDS ULTIMATE INDICA are going.
> 
> pic is the SWEET TOOTH pheno




Looking good dude. I think it wierd that a plant called 'Ultimate Indica' would have such a Hybrid looking leaf structure..
But then again i also find it wierd that a plant called 'Aurora Indica' would have a 9 week flowering time


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah ok ninja 
the screen is a 1/4 full of pissed off growth , they were big when i went to stick em in the screen and i chopped ,poked and stressed the fuck outa them but i think they will come back
the set up is had a full clean down and a full pest killing mission was undertaken so that every thing was ready for another grow, i think a lot of people need to take more time in prep to really get what they want from each grow instead of just finishing one and slamming another straight through
but all in all its looking ok just gotta wait for the fuckers to come back 
i have a thread going ,check it out and help me to get my grow looking better 
jimmy


----------



## eightenough (Jun 16, 2010)

hey man, just letting you know that the LUI are getting 400watts hps tomorrow. they will be under that until sunday possibly monday when they go under the 1000watter.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 16, 2010)

1000watter fuck yeah


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Jun 17, 2010)

How far off the floor is the screen and how far apart are your pots now ninj? I can't see anything under all that green.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 17, 2010)

Rusty Crutch said:


> How far off the floor is the screen and how far apart are your pots now ninj? I can't see anything under all that green.


Cheers Rusty, but she is not quite as thick as what i'd like her to be..
The screen is about 1m off the ground, and the 300mm pots are about 150mm apart.


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Jun 18, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Cheers Rusty, but she is not quite as thick as what i'd like her to be..
> The screen is about 1m off the ground, and the 300mm pots are about 150mm apart.


How the hell are you able to fit under there? Knowing my luck, if I did a tight SCRoG like yours I would spring a leak in week 6 and have to pull the whole thing apart to fix it.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 18, 2010)

Rusty Crutch said:


> How the hell are you able to fit under there? Knowing my luck, if I did a tight SCRoG like yours I would spring a leak in week 6 and have to pull the whole thing apart to fix it.


Yeah, that would be a bitch.. Hence y it's Coco!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 20, 2010)

More pictures for you Lovely people will be coming tonight..
Peace


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 20, 2010)

Awesome! can't wait


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> More pictures for you Lovely people will be coming tonight..
> Peace


Cool, that means I only have to wait until this afternoon, lol.


----------



## eightenough (Jun 21, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> More pictures for you Lovely people will be coming tonight..
> Peace


 it is now tonight and there is no pics. why?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 21, 2010)

Photos are uploading now.. Just Very, Very Slowly.. Will have them up soon.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 21, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> More pictures for you Lovely people will be coming tonight..
> Peace


Already the 21st here bro.. lol


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 21, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Already the 21st here bro.. lol


It's Coming Bro, It's Coming.. It's on 48% Uploaded Now..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok Guys, We've hit the 2 week mark on the flowering 
Im happy that the stretching has come to a halt, so il get in and clean up underneath shortly 
Here is a photo of the ScrOB


----------



## eightenough (Jun 21, 2010)

looking full in there. thats what i like to see.


----------



## DST (Jun 21, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Ok Guys, We've hit the 2 week mark on the flowering
> Im happy that the stretching has come to a halt, so il get in and clean up underneath shortly
> Here is a photo of the ScrOB


Looking busy for sure....nice Ninja.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice and bushy Ninja, can't wait to see some porn in there


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 21, 2010)

That looks awesome Ninja good job on everything!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 22, 2010)

eightenough said:


> looking full in there. thats what i like to see.





DST said:


> Looking busy for sure....nice Ninja.





BlackRoses said:


> Nice and bushy Ninja, can't wait to see some porn in there





nattyhead357 said:


> That looks awesome Ninja good job on everything!


Cheers Guys, I am uploading some close-ups of the AI now. Should have em up shortly..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 22, 2010)

Here is the AI.. You can see in this picture the Beautiful Node spacing & Leaf structure of this plant


----------



## eightenough (Jun 22, 2010)

love it. looks good man.


edit 2.5hrs later. lol. i have just posted pics of the LUI girls on my SEA OF BLUE journal. that is their home for now.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 22, 2010)

I love that AI plant. Keep up your impressive work ninj. I am away so smoke a big cone for me and blow it on the nearest animal.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 22, 2010)

eightenough said:


> love it. looks good man.
> 
> 
> edit 2.5hrs later. lol. i have just posted pics of the LUI girls on my SEA OF BLUE journal. that is their home for now.


Good Stuff Man, I saw how lovely the Sea Of Blue was starting to kick out White Hairs.. Should be some Fat Buds 


rocksteady6 said:


> I love that AI plant. Keep up your impressive work ninj. I am away so smoke a big cone for me and blow it on the nearest animal.


Haha Rock, there will be none of that.. I felt so bad for that Maltese Terrier.. I am a Big Dog person & generally cant stand little dogs, but i still didnt like seeing it so F*kd up..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 22, 2010)

If anyone is Interested, then stop on over to my other thread..

 Saying Goodbye to 2 Old Friends


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 22, 2010)

lol im exactly 1 day behind you with my blueberry, im gonna love comparing development =D


----------



## eightenough (Jun 22, 2010)

fffuuudesu said:


> lol im exactly 1 day behind you with my blueberry, im gonna love comparing development =D


 that means i am 2 days ahead of you. lol. check out my SEA OF BLUE grow. we can compare all 3 grows. a threeway if you will. lmfao.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 23, 2010)

fffuuudesu said:


> lol im exactly 1 day behind you with my blueberry, im gonna love comparing development =D


Good Stuff. Feel free to post up a picture of your grow.



eightenough said:


> that means i am 2 days ahead of you. lol. check out my SEA OF BLUE grow. we can compare all 3 grows. a threeway if you will. lmfao.


Ah 8, u always know just what to say to make me weak at the knees..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 25, 2010)

Uploading new pics now


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 25, 2010)

I was finally around for the shutting off of the lights for once 
If i was taking better care of these plants then they would be doing alot better than they are, but ohwell, the quality will still be there, but i think i am hindering my qauntity.. 
Here is a shot of the girls.. You can see the AI (on the left) is clearly out-stretching the BC - though this could be the fact that it is recieving predominately secondary light & the Cheese is bunged right under the light.







This is a Close-up of the AI buds, they are looking mighty fine.. Hopefully they all fill up nicely & im staring @ some sweet buds 








Let me hear your thoughts 
Peace


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jun 25, 2010)

wow. maybe its genetics causing them to stretch more? but damn that screen is really full!


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 25, 2010)

omnomnomnom, im gonna borrow a camera so i can fuck around till i actually get some good shots.


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jun 25, 2010)

Sweet! Mine will be two weeks this Sunday! Haha! Four way. We can get a nice little orgy going here. Here they are at a week and two days. Putting up new pics tonight. The buds are forming nicely.


----------



## Nitegazer (Jun 25, 2010)

My Blue Cheese is also 2 weeks come Sunday-- 250w scrog. It will be great to track progress against more experienced growers. Just finished training under the screen (~8" above plants) -- now they start to grow up and make pretty flowers.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 25, 2010)

nattyhead357 said:


> wow. maybe its genetics causing them to stretch more? but damn that screen is really full!


It was a strict regime of topping/fimming them constantly. Makes them branch like crazy.
I will take an under canopy shot soon..


fffuuudesu said:


> omnomnomnom, im gonna borrow a camera so i can fuck around till i actually get some good shots.


It will all come with practice, but two things that make a big difference are camera quality & ur lighting.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 25, 2010)

mouthmeetsoap said:


> Sweet! Mine will be two weeks this Sunday! Haha! Four way. We can get a nice little orgy going here. Here they are at a week and two days. Putting up new pics tonight. The buds are forming nicely.
> View attachment 1011574View attachment 1011575View attachment 1011576





Nitegazer said:


> My Blue Cheese is also 2 weeks come Sunday-- 250w scrog. It will be great to track progress against more experienced growers. Just finished training under the screen (~8" above plants) -- now they start to grow up and make pretty flowers.
> 
> View attachment 1011651


They both look really good guys, you should be happy with their progress


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 26, 2010)

Yo Ninja, that's a nice full canopy.. you should yield very nicely..
And you don't have a timer on your lamps?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 26, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Yo Ninja, that's a nice full canopy.. you should yield very nicely..
> And you don't have a timer on your lamps?


Thanks Bro. I do have a timer on my lamp, what sparked that comment??


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 26, 2010)

Here are some more photos from last night..

This is another angle of the ScrOB. You can see how much the AI has stretched in comparison to the BC (& the AI is More Indicant Dominant than the BC which has a bit more Sativa in it)..





This is a Close up of the BC Bud. She is coming along quite nicely..


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2010)

I got a cheese pheno on the go from a UK backcross, seed gifted by a friend. I got the first one flowering now, got 1 girl 2 males, just chopped the males yesterdy after taking some jizz from them. The lads from the UK mention a number of things in relation to the cheeseyness of the plant.
1/ viney structure (which I think is common in hard hitting weeds my og Kush is the same) Whats the structure like on your girls?
2/ double serratted leaves
3/ The stink naturally.

How are the above 3 comparing in your grow Ninja? Stop by and check out my grow sometime: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/264617-dsts-vertical-step-grow-headband-40.html Its linked to the last page (i am on 40 post per page so hope it works) the cheese is nearer the end.

Peace fae up here,

DST


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking good there ninja. Are any of them really smelly yet?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 27, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Thanks Bro. I do have a timer on my lamp, what sparked that comment??





> I was finally around for the shutting off of the lights for once


It was actually that.. but I think I must have been high and had a dyslectic moment there 
Read something like "I finally was around to shut off the lights for once".. lol


----------



## laceygirl (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice Ninja...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 28, 2010)

DST said:


> I got a cheese pheno on the go from a UK backcross, seed gifted by a friend. I got the first one flowering now, got 1 girl 2 males, just chopped the males yesterdy after taking some jizz from them. The lads from the UK mention a number of things in relation to the cheeseyness of the plant.
> 1/ viney structure (which I think is common in hard hitting weeds my og Kush is the same) Whats the structure like on your girls?
> 2/ double serratted leaves
> 3/ The stink naturally.
> ...


Hey DST, ur too much of a stranger 4 my liking..
Veiny - Check
Double Serration - Check
Stinky - Check & Check!!
I will definately stop past ur thread. U should put a link in ur Sig, i had no idea u even had a grow op going..



n1knightmare said:


> Looking good there ninja. Are any of them really smelly yet?


Oh Yeah 



BlackRoses said:


> It was actually that.. but I think I must have been high and had a dyslectic moment there
> Read something like "I finally was around to shut off the lights for once".. lol


Haha thats cool, i do it all the time. Normally after the SLH or a friends White Rhino 



laceygirl said:


> Nice Ninja...


Thanks Lacey. Your Upcoming Cheese grow should be good  Looking 4wd to that.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey Guys, alot has happened in my tent in the last 48hrs.
I have added a Pedestal fan - except i removed the Pedestal & Zip-tied it to my tent frame.
I have trimmed up under the screen.
I was not quite happy with all the 'dark spots' in the tent, so i added another 400W in there. It took some fiddling, but i got both shades in there OK.
EC is 2.2 & PH is coming in @ 6.1.
Sorry for the Delay in an update, but i havent been able to get home to even see the ladies myself.
*Pictures:*


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is an Under Sceen Shot of the AI:


----------



## DST (Jun 28, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Hey DST, ur too much of a stranger 4 my liking..
> Veiny - Check
> Double Serration - Check
> Stinky - Check & Check!!
> I will definately stop past ur thread. U should put a link in ur Sig, i had no idea u even had a grow op going..


Guess its the gazzillion threads I am subbed too. I am always checking your updates bru, if I ain't postin, I am lurkin.....you can't get rid of me that easy, lol.

I removed the journal from my sig, keeps it more exclusive, invite only, hahahaha. Anyway, the girls are lookin great bud! I am sure they will love that extra light, and the temps down your way gotta be dropping outside so that's gotta help some. I spoke to my old man on skype video this morning and he was in a bloody big sweater moaning about how cold it was in WA.....

Laters, DST


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 28, 2010)

This is one of the best pics i have seen. If this doesnt work blame the shitty Malaysians for having crap settings on their computers. Ninj i keep hearing about you maybe visiting the nations capital but when you coming to me. I know you may not be able to handle the rhino i produce but i will pack you a light a fluffy cone and look after you.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 29, 2010)

DST said:


> Guess its the gazzillion threads I am subbed too. I am always checking your updates bru, if I ain't postin, I am lurkin.....you can't get rid of me that easy, lol.
> 
> I removed the journal from my sig, keeps it more exclusive, invite only, hahahaha. Anyway, the girls are lookin great bud! I am sure they will love that extra light, and the temps down your way gotta be dropping outside so that's gotta help some. I spoke to my old man on skype video this morning and he was in a bloody big sweater moaning about how cold it was in WA.....
> 
> Laters, DST


It was minus 3 degrees celcius here this morning 




rocksteady6 said:


> This is one of the best pics i have seen. If this doesnt work blame the shitty Malaysians for having crap settings on their computers. Ninj i keep hearing about you maybe visiting the nations capital but when you coming to me. I know you may not be able to handle the rhino i produce but i will pack you a light a fluffy cone and look after you.


Thanks Buddy, I will take another at the end when they have all fattened right up.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a question for anyone who might be able to help.
I want to use PK 13-14, but i have never used it before.
I am on day 23 of flower, i intend to flower for 63 days.
What day should i start on & what day should i finish on?

Cheers, & +Rep if i can.


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 29, 2010)

I use pk13/14 from the 3rd week to the 6th week but at a lower dose through out. 2ml pk13/14 - 2 liters. I think i got this from JBerry on the Canna thread. I used it this grow with great success. Hope this helps bro.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 29, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> I use pk13/14 from the 3rd week to the 6th week but at a lower dose through out. 1ml pk13/14 - 2 liters. I think i got this from JBerry on the Canna thread. I used it this grow with great success. Hope this helps bro.


I will take it into consideration indeed, cheers bro 

EDIT: I couldnt +Rep u cos i have to spread it around 1st, lol.


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 29, 2010)

It was actually 4ml pk13/14 per 4 liters. Here is the link post #6 https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/225396-official-canna-coco-nutrients-thread.html


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Jun 29, 2010)

I hit mine in week 4 when the colas started to fill out, with sick results (eg; my avatars smile). Maybe its just me but I usually see a growth spurt in weeks 4-5. I used it for 10 days with a full dose (2.0 EC) and no base nutes. After flushing I added 10mls of veg nutes to the normal flowering mix to stop the leaves from dying off in late flower, due to lack of nitrogen.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2010)

Well here's another slant, as soon as I see the girls are at the fukkable stage (i.e they got hair, yes i am a dirty old perv, lol) I start giving them a bit of pk13/14, first week 0.1ml per litre, next feed, 0.2 throughout the whole grow until last weeks when they are getting 1ml per litre....eh voilá

Just wanted to add my 0.2 cents...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 29, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> It was actually 4ml pk13/14 per 4 liters. Here is the link post #6 https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/225396-official-canna-coco-nutrients-thread.html


Cheers, will check it out.


Rusty Crutch said:


> I hit mine in week 4 when the colas started to fill out, with sick results (eg; my avatars smile). Maybe its just me but I usually see a growth spurt in weeks 4-5. I used it for 10 days with a full dose (2.0 EC) and no base nutes. After flushing I added 10mls of veg nutes to the normal flowering mix to stop the leaves from dying off in late flower, due to lack of nitrogen.


Yeah i add some Veg nutes in every now and then.. Normally i add my NFZyme. It helps balance out the excess P & K that some foods have i.e 0-50-30.
I added 10mls to a 20L bucket earlier, and i am about to go and give it to them.


DST said:


> Well here's another slant, as soon as I see the girls are at the fukkable stage (i.e they got hair, yes i am a dirty old perv, lol) I start giving them a bit of pk13/14, first week 0.1ml per litre, next feed, 0.2 throughout the whole grow until last weeks when they are getting 1ml per litre....eh voilá
> 
> Just wanted to add my 0.2 cents...


Haha, u are a Dirty Ol Perv indeed DST. So u think if you build them up to it then they can take it alot better?

Thanks & +Rep as promised to those i could.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 29, 2010)

Looking nice as always Ninja! Those are some nice thick stems there.
Should produce some big ass ganja


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 29, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Looking nice as always Ninja! Those are some nice thick stems there.
> Should produce some big ass ganja


Cheers BR.
Quick question for u.. Im running my girls through 9 weeks, does Barney's Farm BC recommend anything different? What did u run ur last lot of BC @?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 29, 2010)

I just got back to the comp after feeding them. I had the intentions to run em dry in their pots.. & it would appear i did that, and then some, lol. It took 2.5Litres each to water the BC plants til run-off & a whopping 5L to get any sign of run-off from the AI. I normally dont let them run dry, rather i add about 1 - 1.5L to the BC & 1.5 - 2L to the AI every 24 or 36hrs. This time i watered each BC only .5L & gave the AI only 1L about 36hrs ago, and hadnt watered them for 36hrs before that. I wanted to make sure any excess nutrients in the soil could get used up before they became toxic.
The feed tonight was:
PH - 6.2.
EC - 1.5.
I backed off em on the EC a lil bit just to help em in their efforts to clean out the soil of excess salts.


----------



## Nitegazer (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the details Ninja. I don't poke my head up here often, but you should know that I'm drinkin' up all your info just as eagerly as your AI takes water.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 29, 2010)

Nitegazer said:


> Thanks for all the details Ninja. I don't poke my head up here often, but you should know that I'm drinkin' up all your info just as eagerly as your AI takes water.


Haha, good to know buddy. I dont blame ya 4 not stopping in more often - i dont exactly make the thread as interesting as it could be, but i barely have time to look after the plants lately, let alone upload as many photos as id like.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 29, 2010)

One thing i will say about photos is that i noticed something whilst i was watering them earlier, and i will be taking a photo of it tomorrow and uploading it 4u all, but particuarly for you *DST*. Should help show u wat sort of Pheno im running without u taking my word for it


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Haha, u are a Dirty Ol Perv indeed DST. So u think if you build them up to it then they can take it alot better?
> 
> Thanks & +Rep as promised to those i could.


I would say exactly that. With plants more is less I think for any kind of plant. Sudden shocks and increases in chemicals (even organic) should be avoided. Soil/Coco mediums are fairly forgiving, but if I was feeding my girls to the letter like most of these fert bottles instruct, then I don't think they would be too happy. However, saying that, with the pk I tend to follow the instructions. It's all slowly slowly catchy monkey me thinks.

Laters bru.

DST

EDIT: And of course, there is also the fact that you are effectively just changing the ratio of available NPK ...which is the whole crux of it I guess.


----------



## Ludokruis (Jun 30, 2010)

your plants look really well looked after nice growing man hope to c some uploads soon my three supper skunk plants been growing for a week now still supper small going will post some pics when they get bigger would like to c how your plants look at final stages of flowering nice big buds keep us updated with uploads please


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 30, 2010)

Here are some photos for you guys to view 
Should show *DST* exactly how Cheesey this Pheno is..
Enjoy 


























Some good detail in there, plus this is alot of resin for a plant that is only 24 days into flower. I cant wait to see what is in store for the next 39 Days


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Jun 30, 2010)

That is awesome for 24 days. They will be dripping by harvest.

The guy that invented macro zoom deserves a medal. Have you tried taking pics through your jewelers loop? My mobile doesn't take close ups for shit but it works nicely with a loop.


----------



## Nitegazer (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice pics Ninja

worth the wait.


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jun 30, 2010)

damn! our crystal production is pretty close as far as development is concerned, not sure about distribution wise. if you got that over the majority of your plant, id say you got me beat. i can match you for good a portion of mine but its not very consistent. by the look of your first pic id say your starting to get the first swell going. am i right?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 30, 2010)

Love the pics bro!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jun 30, 2010)

Rusty Crutch said:


> That is awesome for 24 days. They will be dripping by harvest.
> 
> The guy that invented macro zoom deserves a medal. Have you tried taking pics through your jewelers loop? My mobile doesn't take close ups for shit but it works nicely with a loop.


They are through a Jewellers Loupe.. My camera is 10MP, but has ZERO optical Zoom as it is my Diving Camera. Good for all sorts of shit, but Macro just ain't one of em.. 


Nitegazer said:


> Nice pics Ninja
> 
> worth the wait.


Cheers NG, more photos will come in a few days. I'll do another shot of the whole screen.


fffuuudesu said:


> damn! our crystal production is pretty close as far as development is concerned, not sure about distribution wise. if you got that over the majority of your plant, id say you got me beat. i can match you for good a portion of mine but its not very consistent. by the look of your first pic id say your starting to get the first swell going. am i right?


Na no Swell as yet, I'm not expecting it to come until I start using a full dosage of the PK 13/14 in about another week.



BlackRoses said:


> Love the pics bro!


Cheers Buddy. I should come over 2 urs, we could have a sesh then I could take some photos of ur girls


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jun 30, 2010)

Mann! Nice! My Cheese is giving me troubles, but plumping up, and starting to put out little trichs nonetheless. Smells of goodness! Props my man.


----------



## streetlegal (Jul 3, 2010)

my BC frosted really early too.. altho there not developing the fastest size wise..

yo ill get back to u on ur pm man, im a bit biz atm.. funny tho cos i was only talking bout this subject not long ago but there were a few things about it that threw me off, like avoiding paper trails etc..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 3, 2010)

mouthmeetsoap said:


> Mann! Nice! My Cheese is giving me troubles, but plumping up, and starting to put out little trichs nonetheless. Smells of goodness! Props my man.


I found the Cheese to be quite an annoying strain to keep on top of - requires alot of nuturing in their younger stages.. Should be some rewarding Dank in the future tho 



streetlegal said:


> my BC frosted really early too.. altho there not developing the fastest size wise..
> 
> yo ill get back to u on ur pm man, im a bit biz atm.. funny tho cos i was only talking bout this subject not long ago but there were a few things about it that threw me off, like avoiding paper trails etc..


No worries @ all dude, get back to me when u can.. & like i said i didnt let the cat too far outta the bag, but i got all that sorted.


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 5, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I found the Cheese to be quite an annoying strain to keep on top of - requires alot of nuturing in their younger stages.. Should be some rewarding Dank in the future tho
> 
> 
> > You are telling me, Pamela is good now she's established, but she was a pain in the arse to begin with....lol


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 5, 2010)

> You are telling me, Pamela is good now she's established, but she was a pain in the arse to begin with....lol


They are pretty easy going during flower according 2my mate that runs em.. Open to a bit of a potassium deficiency, but we won't let that happen with the power of PK 13/14


----------



## eightenough (Jul 6, 2010)

once i got my BLUE CHEESE back from my brother and got them going they have been fairly easy to grow. but when the are babies they are little shits.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll be doing a photo update when the lights come on in about 4hrs


----------



## eightenough (Jul 6, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I'll be doing a photo update when the lights come on in about 4hrs


 sweet. keen to see whats going on in your tent.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 6, 2010)

nice plants


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 6, 2010)

3 More hours to go - this is dragging on  I want to see my ladies, it's been 3 days.. I'm kinda expecting to open the tent and find em all keeled over & dried 2a crisp


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 6, 2010)

Been a few days now since i updated here, and that was due to 2 reasons.. 1 - I wanted you guys to notice a good difference & 2 - i havent been here to see the girls myself in 3 days 

They are pumping along quite nicely now 
The ScrOB is soaking up the 600W HPS, with some nice compact bud sites, and the AI is looking a little stretched under the 400W HPS, but all in all i'd say all plants are happy & healthy as i've seen no signs of any deficiencies.
I have had my temperatures sitting nicely @ 27Degrees Celcius, & humidity @ 40%.
Feeding Schedule is now a small amount of Flower Nutrients accompanied by a full dose of PK - 13/14.
PH has been set @ 6.1 & EC is pulling in @ 1.7.

Anyways, they say pictures are worth 1000Words, and i dont feel like droning on anymore, so time for the Eye-Candy.

The ScrOB:




The 

AI Buds:







I took a few more photos than these, but im off to bed for now, so they will have to wait until tomorrow.
Enjoy


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jul 6, 2010)

I love how they are starting to plump right into each other and form colas now! That's gonna be some damn fine smokage. 
Even though Cheese gave me a scare with a pH problem about a week ago, I think she is becoming a favorite because of her trichome production since day 16! Starting to learn that's a little more normal than I thought at first though. It gets more frosty every time I look at them. Definitely gonna be some good smoke. 
Love the pics man!


----------



## streetlegal (Jul 6, 2010)

the AI is taking its time, mine stretched too, further then i thought.. 
Ol Dirty is off tap tho, it starts flowering immediatley, frosty frost and smells sooo good, shes only a 7 weeker and my my she gets fat by the end.. im very keen to see if she changes tho cos genetically shes a fully grown-ass lady now, by the time u grow her out she'll be exhibiting everything shes about.. hopefully she stays exactly the same.

ur scrob is looking like the ducks guts bro.


----------



## Nitegazer (Jul 6, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Been a few days now since i updated here, and that was due to 2 reasons.. 1 - I wanted you guys to notice a good difference & 2 - i haven't been here to see the girls myself in 3 days
> 
> They are pumping along quite nicely now
> The ScrOB is soaking up the 600W HPS, with some nice compact bud sites, and the AI is looking a little stretched under the 400W HPS, but all in all i'd say all plants are happy & healthy as i've seen no signs of any deficiencies.
> ...


Nice and lush, Ninja. I'm curious how much the leaf-drop you have experienced under the screen. I am at day 23, and about 50% of the leaves under the screen have yellowed and dropped. It doesn't seem too unusual, based on past scrogs, but is a little on the heavy side. I'm just curious if I should be boosting the N on my next grow a little.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jul 6, 2010)

both you an eight got me beat on the swell thats for sure, i just started the second swell sometime last night. hopefully theyll pack on some fat=D


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 6, 2010)

Nitegazer said:


> Nice and lush, Ninja. I'm curious how much the leaf-drop you have experienced under the screen. I am at day 23, and about 50% of the leaves under the screen have yellowed and dropped. It doesn't seem too unusual, based on past scrogs, but is a little on the heavy side. I'm just curious if I should be boosting the N on my next grow a little.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


I'll jump in here for Ninja and say yeah, more Nitrogen for your next grow, some strains need it more than others, I am a scrog grower too....


----------



## Nitegazer (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Lacey


----------



## streetlegal (Jul 8, 2010)

Nitegazer said:


> Nice and lush, Ninja. I'm curious how much the leaf-drop you have experienced under the screen. I am at day 23, and about 50% of the leaves under the screen have yellowed and dropped. It doesn't seem too unusual, based on past scrogs, but is a little on the heavy side. I'm just curious if I should be boosting the N on my next grow a little.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


u dont need/want any leaves under the screen, thats the point of a scrog, its all happening above the screen, scroggers trim off everything under the screen.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 9, 2010)

streetlegal said:


> u dont need/want any leaves under the screen, thats the point of a scrog, its all happening above the screen, scroggers trim off everything under the screen.


Couldnt have said it better myself..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 9, 2010)

JazzyJeff said:


> Nice buds dude there looking sweet, good thread n all!


Cheers Dude, thanks for tuning in


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking nice ninja


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 10, 2010)

OH wow that;s lookng pretty Ninja


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 10, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> OH wow that;s lookng pretty Ninja


Thanks Dude, another update of pictures is being uploaded now.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey guys, its a been a while since i updated my journal, so here are some more photos for you guys..
All is not so sweet as it looks though - you guys cannot see under the leaf.. & there are some baby Spider-Mites  Time to spray again..

Anyway, here are some photos, so enjoy 

The BC & AI:






The ScrOB:






BC Buds:






BC Bud:






BC Resin:


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 10, 2010)

Looking good Ninja, how many weeks are you going to take these to..???


----------



## n1knightmare (Jul 11, 2010)

Good job ninja!.. What are you using to combat the spider mites?


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jul 11, 2010)

i use dead red foe mite and find it great and this is looking sweet champ
looks like a good harvest is coming up


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 11, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Looking good Ninja, how many weeks are you going to take these to..???


I will let the Trichs tell me, but i was always off the opinion they need to run for 9 weeks. (Judged it by the stuff my mate always cuts @ 8 weeks). However i think given the fact i've got more light in there mine might be coming along a bit quicker. His room is sort of over-crowded. So i might just take it to 8 weeks.


n1knightmare said:


> Good job ninja!.. What are you using to combat the spider mites?


I just have some powder to mix in with Water called 'Mite-Off' its great stuff. Organic based too, so wont f-up my smoke 


jimmy130380 said:


> i use dead red foe mite and find it great and this is looking sweet champ
> looks like a good harvest is coming up


Thats what im hoping for.. So fingers Crossed


----------



## eightenough (Jul 12, 2010)

looking good, shame about the spider mite. the AI is a bit of a big bitch. lol


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 13, 2010)

Beautiful man.. Can't wait to see those start swelling up


----------



## DoctorLembo (Jul 14, 2010)

wish I found this grow earlier, its BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 14, 2010)

eightenough said:


> looking good, shame about the spider mite. the AI is a bit of a big bitch. lol


Shame Indeed, but I hink I've got em mostly under control.


BlackRoses said:


> Beautiful man.. Can't wait to see those start swelling up


Cheers dude. Bout 3 weeks to go from today.. 


DoctorLembo said:


> wish I found this grow earlier, its BEAUTIFUL!


Cheers Doc, don't fret, plenty more miles left in this old girl yet, 3 weeks growing + drying + curing + smoke report - stick around & enjoy.

You can also view the progress of my more current grow in my other journal signature.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 15, 2010)

lol by then I'll be high on Milky Way


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 15, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> lol by then I'll be high on Milky Way


Rub it in more y don't ya Prick!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 16, 2010)

Quick Update:

Fed the girls this morning, they look good. Gave em a solid 2.2 EC (.6 of which was Molasses) & 6.0 PH.

I will post pictures next time I'm home & the lights are on.


----------



## kershivo (Jul 17, 2010)

alright mate

ive had a change of plan with my grow. I was going to grow 9 plants, but now I can only do 4. I was going to take cuttings from the 4 already in there to make up the 9 but I cant anymore as i need to move out soon as.

Obviously though, if im growing 4 i want them to be big mamas!

can I still do a scrog grow with just 4 plants in a 1.2mx1.2mx2m grow tent? (homebox xl - 16sqft)

is it going to take me a while to veg them to make sure the whole area is green doing it this way?

or should i just let them grow and transfer them from 11litre pots to 20litre pots?

how many ounces have you yield from your sea of blue?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 17, 2010)

kershivo said:


> alright mate
> 
> ive had a change of plan with my grow. I was going to grow 9 plants, but now I can only do 4. I was going to take cuttings from the 4 already in there to make up the 9 but I cant anymore as i need to move out soon as.
> 
> ...


I'll throw this one in.. 
11L and 20L pots make a huge difference.. 
Lots of growers go by the 1gr/watt ratio to see what the maximum they can yield is.
So if you're using a 1000W lamp, you cannot yield more then 1KG.. so it goes for 600, 400, 250 and even 150.
Now if you want big yield, I'd recommend you veg those 4 ladies for 1 month in 5 Liter pots (11 is too big).
Then repot them into 20L and veg for another 4 weeks until they're nice and BIG.
While vegging them make sure you keep the canopy under control.. topping them in the beginning will result in a very quick grow when repotted. 

When you place them in 20L, you can add the scrog and start filling the canopy onto the net, 3 weeks should be enough for it to completely cover up, then make sure you lollipop 1/3 of the plants under the canopy and start flowering.
I'd expect 150gr/plant if done correctly under a 600W lamp.
This is the only technique I know that could give you 1gr/watt with 4 plants.


----------



## kershivo (Jul 17, 2010)

kewl

they are already in 11 pots though?.

shall i just lst them then transfer them into 20 litre pots?

whats lollipop by the way?

also, how high should I have the canopy?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 17, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Lots of growers go by the 1gr/watt ratio to see what the maximum they can yield is.
> So if you're using a 1000W lamp, you cannot yield more then 1KG.. so it goes for 600, 400, 250 and even 150.


Not entirely true. My mate got 30 Ounces off 1 Mammoth plant under a 600W. This was a freak though, and before i knew how to clone unfortunately 

Another mate reguarly gets 22Ounces per plant under a 600W. (5 Week Veg time from established Clone). (Canna Nutrients)


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 17, 2010)

kershivo said:


> kewl
> 
> they are already in 11 pots though?.
> 
> ...


You need more than just LST when you utilise a Screen - you need Branches! & lots of em. Top those plants and then Top them again and again - or alternatively u can FIM them, each to their own..

Have the Canopy as High as you want. I like to leave myself enough room to get in underneath and work.
Lollipopping is where you remove the lower 'fuzzy buds' that wont become productive, which will allow the plant to concentrate on the main crowns. It leaves the plant resembling a 'Lollipop'.


----------



## kershivo (Jul 17, 2010)

heres some pictures mate.

the bottom right one is NL from seed and the rest are blue cheese cuts.

really dont know what to do with these..shall i just leave them and let them grow and treat it as a learning curve?

i topped the NL as i could quite easily see where to cut. The BC however, i dont know where to start lol

The plants at the bottom are using bio-bizz soil the others are coco. The bio-bizz seems to be much better.

You reckon I should veg them for a few more weeks, topping them along the way and then transfer them to 20litre pots?

i need at least a half decent yield as i do not smoke it 

any ideas mate?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 18, 2010)

kershivo said:


> heres some pictures mate.
> 
> the bottom right one is NL from seed and the rest are blue cheese cuts.
> 
> ...


As said before dude, just FIM em every chance u get and they'll bush right out for you in no time.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 18, 2010)

Things are looking Good in the tent. Buds are starting to fill in nicely.
Sorry the photos arent of better quality, but was a few rushed snaps then had to go.

The Screen:






A BC Bud:






I have had to resort to a CFL over the AI until i come up with some $$ to afford another ballast. The last one & me didnt see eye to eye after it spat electricity @ me & blew my circuit breaker - so i took to it with a Sledgehammer 








I had to bite the bullet and wire the Circuit Breaker in myself. Figured it easier than packing up my garage & paying an electrician money i didnt have.

I'm finished up with the PK 13/14 now & im onto 1/2 Strength Flower Nutes & Liquid Lead. I'll continue this regime until a week out from Harvest then i'll give em a good week of solid flushing.

Peace


----------



## n1knightmare (Jul 18, 2010)

What is liguid lead ninja? I have seen the bottles around, is it like a mollases supplement? I am guessing it is worth it if you are using it.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 18, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> What is liquid lead ninja? I have seen the bottles around, is it like a mollases supplement? I am guessing it is worth it if you are using it.


Liquid Lead is a product that helps ur plants buff up a little bit - stops em from drying out real light & fluffy. I'm using it this run to finish up what I've got left, but next run I'll be going with 'Swell' by Cyco.


----------



## DoctorLembo (Jul 18, 2010)

When I start my next grow journal Im going to show the harvest I got out of the one I'm doing now. I have posted grows on other forums but decided to move to rollitup as my only forum. Anyway when I get started on my next one how would you like to compare notes?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 18, 2010)

DoctorLembo said:


> When I start my next grow journal Im going to show the harvest I got out of the one I'm doing now. I have posted grows on other forums but decided to move to rollitup as my only forum. Anyway when I get started on my next one how would you like to compare notes?


Sounds like a plan. Be sure to post a link in here when u create ur journal.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 19, 2010)

Well CFL's aren't too bad lol..
The ladies are looking beautiful though Ninja.. I really wish I knew what my Blue Cheese was.. cause it's not Blueberry and not Cheesy.. 
Smells fantastic though..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 19, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Well CFL's aren't too bad lol..
> The ladies are looking beautiful though Ninja.. I really wish I knew what my Blue Cheese was.. cause it's not Blueberry and not Cheesy..
> Smells fantastic though..


Cheers Dude, if i had to put an adjective to it then it would be that it smells like 'Death'.
Your "Blue-Cheese" Might not even be Blue-Cheese keep in mind. Lol.


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jul 19, 2010)

ho jeez, death huh? might yo be so kind as to send me a seed or 20? ;p


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 19, 2010)

fffuuudesu said:


> ho jeez, death huh? might yo be so kind as to send me a seed or 20? ;p


They are all Females dude. I have no way of making seeds.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2010)

All is progressing in the house of Ninja i see.....

Peace, DST


----------



## kershivo (Jul 19, 2010)

alright peeps

im thinkin of takin the top 2 plants out as they are way too far behind. The front 2 seem to be loving the bio bizz soil.

i am gonna transfer them into 20 litre pots in around 2 weeks time.

Do you think im right to take out the 2 plants? i dont want them using up light if there gonna be shite.

but im aim is around 15oz. i dont mind vegging for another month either.

what to do?


----------



## DoctorLembo (Jul 19, 2010)

kershivo said:


> alright peeps
> 
> im thinkin of takin the top 2 plants out as they are way too far behind. The front 2 seem to be loving the bio bizz soil.
> 
> ...


If your going to veg them into a bush then take them out, but I wouldnt kill them, they probly got slower growin traits, and you could end up with more bud on the smaller plants than the large, anything's possible


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 19, 2010)

DST said:


> All is progressing in the house of Ninja i see.....
> 
> Peace, DST


 It is Indeed, I just wish it progressed a little faster, but then again - don't we all?!



DoctorLembo said:


> If your going to veg them into a bush then take them out, but I wouldnt kill them, they probly got slower growin traits, and you could end up with more bud on the smaller plants than the large, anything's possible


This is a valid point. I never discard a set of genetics until I've taken it right through & can make the judgement then. Point being u wouldn't fill ur grow are with the 2 plants in 1 month. Leave the 4, u can always cut em back as you want..


----------



## DoctorLembo (Jul 20, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> This is a valid point. I never discard a set of genetics until I've taken it right through & can make the judgement then. Point being u wouldn't fill ur grow are with the 2 plants in 1 month. Leave the 4, u can always cut em back as you want..


Hey, if he's got sativa and indica genetics he should be very happy because he'd get the full ride


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 24, 2010)

Update coming soon guys!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 24, 2010)

Here is a quick update for you guys.

They are about to start their 48th day of flower now, so we are getting close 
I have been messing around with their feeding schedule a little bit, but they are still only getting Part A & B, Liquid Lead & a bit of Molasses every now and then. It's the food strength i've been playing with. I feed them one day @ 1.0, the next day i might up it to 1.8, and then give em a clean water feed the day after so that the plant can really start to use up the last salts in the Coco before i start the flush.

The Screen:





A Bud:


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 24, 2010)

As u can see with the AI she is such a beautiful Robust plant.. Just wish i had the ability to do a bit better for her in terms of lighting. I cant afford any other lights at the moment, so this really couldnt have happened at a worst time, but ohwell hopefully i'll have it sorted out soon. She seems to be soldiering on Ok anyway.

The AI:


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Looking very, very nice my man.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 24, 2010)

Cheers Rock, good 2c somebody is still following this journal.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 24, 2010)

good job Ninja! I will be PMing you in about 1-2 weeks with some info for you on that conversation we had earlier.


----------



## laceygirl (Jul 24, 2010)

Still here, lurking...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 25, 2010)

Cool Cool - Good 2 c a few more people around..


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jul 25, 2010)

yep still watching 
its winter dude 
you run from bed to the shower to the car to work and back to bed 
fuck its cold


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 25, 2010)

You're atleast lucky they used the max outta the HPS, cause they're still looking dank brotha!


----------



## DoctorLembo (Jul 25, 2010)

as always,your grow's nice man


----------



## Nitegazer (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm lurking as well-- ready for the final countdown to harvest. Since I just work with 250w, I'm three weeks off from harvesting my Blue Cheese (9th week flowering). 

Best of luck for the home stretch.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 27, 2010)

I worked out I can't afford the 600W Digital Ballast I want, so instead I packed up the 400W/600W Switchable digital Ballast I had & sold it to a mate with 3 Globes (a 600W HPS, a 400W HPS & a 400W MH). I then dug out my 1000W HPS Magnetic Ballast & set that up in it's place.. This way the Blue Cheese Nugs should firm right up & the AI can begin to get some decent light again.

After this run I plan to sell my 1000W HPS & My 1000W MH. I'll use the $$ from the 2 of them plus the money I just got from my switchable ballast & get the 2 Digital 600W I gotta my heart set on.
Both of these ballasts & bulbs have only been used to Veg/Bloom twice each. (Maybe a few extra weeks use on the HPS even though it's the newer ballast).

The girls looked pretty happy with the 1000 in there, I did raise it higher than I had the 600, but that was more for coverage than anything.

I will give them a feed tonight @ E.C 1.0 & PH 6.0
Then probably again on Friday night at which point I will begin their Flush - I Had alot of Cloudy Resin this morning, & they are just starting to get that 'look' about them (the look of 'Cut Me Down & Vape Me MuthaF*cka!!') Lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Here is a quick update for you guys.
> 
> They are about to start their 48th day of flower now, so we are getting close
> I have been messing around with their feeding schedule a little bit, but they are still only getting Part A & B, Liquid Lead & a bit of Molasses every now and then. It's the food strength i've been playing with. I feed them one day @ 1.0, the next day i might up it to 1.8, and then give em a clean water feed the day after so that the plant can really start to use up the last salts in the Coco before i start the flush.
> ...





XxNinjaxX said:


> As u can see with the AI she is such a beautiful Robust plant.. Just wish i had the ability to do a bit better for her in terms of lighting. I cant afford any other lights at the moment, so this really couldnt have happened at a worst time, but ohwell hopefully i'll have it sorted out soon. She seems to be soldiering on Ok anyway.
> 
> The AI:


Looks like you need a bump Ninja....(the name of your pic blue vein cheese.....interesting, at least it's not a Blue Vein Cigar....ooooh-er.)

DST
https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/july-update-13392/1068501-terrace28-07-6/


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 28, 2010)

DST said:


> Looks like you need a bump Ninja....(the name of your pic blue vein cheese.....interesting, at least it's not a Blue Vein Cigar....ooooh-er.)
> 
> DST
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/dst-168272/albums/july-update-13392/1068501-terrace28-07-6/


Thanks for the page bump DST. I went over and saw Oscar today, she is looking good. I cant wait to see her Fatten up in Flower. I recommend others come have a look @ ur thread.
Blueveincheese.. I couldnt think of a name, and Blue Cheese was taken, so whilst looking at them i noticed how veiny they were and bam. I had my name.. Lol.


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Thanks for the page bump DST. I went over and saw Oscar today, she is looking good. I cant wait to see her Fatten up in Flower. I recommend others come have a look @ ur thread.
> Blueveincheese.. I couldnt think of a name, and Blue Cheese was taken, so whilst looking at them i noticed how veiny they were and bam. I had my name.. Lol.


Cheers Ninja, yeh Oscar sure is coming along nicely. I took 2 clones of it yesterday.

I am loving the smell coming from the Cheese I got from the Cheese Fairy...(it's a back cross of UK Cheese by Dank Dairy by all accounts) Boy does she stink. Hows the reakage on your own cheesey lot?

Laters, DST


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Jul 29, 2010)

DST said:


> Cheers Ninja, yeh Oscar sure is coming along nicely. I took 2 clones of it yesterday.
> 
> I am loving the smell coming from the Cheese I got from the Cheese Fairy...(it's a back cross of UK Cheese by Dank Dairy by all accounts) Boy does she stink. Hows the reakage on your own cheesey lot?
> 
> Laters, DST


I am loving & hating it at the same time.. I love it when I'm in my grow room smelling it, but hate it when I'm out in my driveway smelling it.. Lol.
I really must invest in a Carbon Scrubber for my next grow. Only this one was a real low budget grow for me whilst I'm renting in between houses.


----------



## fffuuudesu (Jul 29, 2010)

man i got 2 carbon scrubbers going. still reeking. but they chopped already and dry. in the processes of jarring them up. tough work all day sticky fingers.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I am loving & hating it at the same time.. I love it when I'm in my grow room smelling it, but hate it when I'm out in my driveway smelling it.. Lol.
> I really must invest in a Carbon Scrubber for my next grow. Only this one was a real low budget grow for me whilst I'm renting in between houses.


haha, yeh, that must be a bit worrying, hope the neighbours are understanding...or far away enough not to smell it. I am using a carbon can myself....my wife still has the odd moan though, lol.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 30, 2010)

They're still green, so the flushing should do them well to finish the ripe.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Jul 30, 2010)

pm me about those items for sell


----------



## machnak (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, everything looks great! Wish I would of caught this a lot sooner.

+Rep


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jul 31, 2010)

yeah my life is much better for the use of a carbon scrubber 
nothing worse than ya whole house smelling like one big bit of bud, my mate is in a tent with no scrubber and getting outa my car out front in very late flower amd im like fuck dude this is not cool 
anyway things look good bro


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 1, 2010)

Thought I'd stop by and check the progress. Still looking bad-ass Ninja. Cheers!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 1, 2010)

Whilst looking at them yesterday (8 weeks since 12/12) I noticed the 1st signs of Amber trichs - so that means 2morrow they will get a massive flush with Warm water & a cleansing solution. Then i'l Harvest when the pot dries out!
I'll put some Pics up soon. I'm chasing down a new strain @ the moment. An old Aussie favourite called Mullumbimby Madness


----------



## n1knightmare (Aug 2, 2010)

I know a guy growing the Mullumbimby Madness on another forum. Are you going to try and grow this indoors?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 2, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> I know a guy growing the Mullumbimby Madness on another forum. Are you going to try and grow this indoors?


Is it TRUE M-M or Bagseed some1 found in a Bud somewhere once while staying somewhere in North-West NSW..
Pop in more often N1..


----------



## Nitegazer (Aug 3, 2010)

Ninja,

Lookin' forward to those pics. I'm 7 1/2 weeks in and look to be at least 10 days from harvest. I'd like to see what you consider finished for Blue Cheese. Of course, my Barney's version (no hermies, btw) is much more Blueberry, so it may look a bit different.

Cheers--


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 3, 2010)

Nitegazer said:


> Ninja,
> 
> Lookin' forward to those pics. I'm 7 1/2 weeks in and look to be at least 10 days from harvest. I'd like to see what you consider finished for Blue Cheese. Of course, my Barney's version (no hermies, btw) is much more Blueberry, so it may look a bit different.
> 
> Cheers--


No worries dude, i will put up some pictures hopefully by tomorrow night when i get a chance to take some.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 3, 2010)

I just finished putting about 8 Litres of Warm 6.0 PH Water into each pot. I got run-off after about 5 & 1/2 Litres, but kept pumping it in just as a safe-guard..
It's Tuesday night here now, so i'm hoping they can be dry enough to chop by Thursday night.
Then i will have a STINKY wardrobe full of Gorgeous Sticky


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 3, 2010)

Alrighty then.. can't wait to see them ladies hanging 
Mine are gorgeous if I can say so myself.. first harvest I've really hit the spot on the trichs.. 
Some are 50/50 60/40 really nice smoke and very clean.


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 3, 2010)

Looking good there Ninja..... I am a little late but here.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 3, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Alrighty then.. can't wait to see them ladies hanging
> Mine are gorgeous if I can say so myself.. first harvest I've really hit the spot on the trichs..
> Some are 50/50 60/40 really nice smoke and very clean.


Haha, i believe i said so aswell.. Check ur little Love Bar & I'm sure u'll see.


wonderblunder said:


> Looking good there Ninja..... I am a little late but here.


Haha, Wonder My Man!! Late?? Your here for the best part.. The Harvest Party!!


----------



## Jamexican (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry to join soo late but read your thread and it is some good stuff man. I have some Blue Cheese Flowering now along with some Afghan widow and Querkle. BIG mistake bringing in the Qurkle its too short for the other two, but at least its a good phenocheck it out ( https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/340803-going-back-my-roots-bato-3.html#post4477650 ) I just finished my firstweek of flower and there going ape shit well everything but the Querkle! aright bro nice thread gonna stick around to see the end good luck man!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 5, 2010)

Harvest Is soon to be 

I think i'll start with the AI Plant. Here she is getting a final flush before Harvest 
As you can see she has a few different colour shades throughout her leaves..






Here is a close up of the Beautiful Purpling 






I've got some Photos of the Blue Cheese getting their Final Flush that i'm currently uploading. It will be a busy time for photos now


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is a shot of my lovelies as they sit tonight to ripen that last little bit before they come down tomorrow night


----------



## Nitegazer (Aug 5, 2010)

Ah, that's the ticket. Job well done, Ninja.


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice work ninj,they look awesome man.


----------



## n1knightmare (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice job ninja! Looks like a nice yeild also.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 5, 2010)

Nitegazer said:


> Ah, that's the ticket. Job well done, Ninja.


Thanks Alot NG, hopefully u've been enjoying the show.



beginnerbloomer said:


> Nice work ninj,they look awesome man.


Ah BB, where u been Brother?! You don't come around here often no more..


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2010)

The AI looks v-nice Ninja.....!!!


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Aug 5, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Ah BB, where u been Brother?! You don't come around here often no more..


Yeh mate been pretty busy lately,plus got no plants goin so that kinda limits my conversation on here,though i went for a trek to my guerilla spot i cleared last yr tday.Was a mammoth effort all the trails had grown over n there was fallen trees everywhere so i was tunneling & climbin all over the shop,so hopefully ill be gettin sum Afghan clones out round oct,still lots work to do,should've done it ages ago so it could be a bit dodgy.


----------



## odlaw (Aug 5, 2010)

nice looking buds there man


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Aug 5, 2010)

Love you work Ninj. Are you going to take some sticky macros before you chop?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 5, 2010)

DST said:


> The AI looks v-nice Ninja.....!!!


Cheers DST. I think she has come along very well given how bad she has been treated along the way.. (She doesn't know the worst is yet 2 come - tonight )



beginnerbloomer said:


> Yeh mate been pretty busy lately,plus got no plants goin so that kinda limits my conversation on here,though i went for a trek to my guerilla spot i cleared last yr tday.Was a mammoth effort all the trails had grown over n there was fallen trees everywhere so i was tunneling & climbin all over the shop,so hopefully ill be gettin sum Afghan clones out round oct,still lots work to do,should've done it ages ago so it could be a bit dodgy.


I still hung around between grows to read & learn. I wouldn't mind taking u 4 a walk around in the bush 1 day & learning about the land from a man like urself..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 5, 2010)

odlaw said:


> nice looking buds there man


Thanks Odlaw, stick around for the Harvest. It should be sweet!



Rusty Crutch said:


> Love you work Ninj. Are you going to take some sticky macros before you chop?


Unfortunately my camera sucks @ Macros unless it's under water. I'll post up photos of some Resin through a Jewellers Loupe though..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 5, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Nice job ninja! Looks like a nice yeild also.


Cheers N1. You must of snuck that little comment in there without me seeing it before..
I'm hoping 2 pull an elbow from it.. Seems managable


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is a Pic of the Blue Cheese recieving her Flush. As you can see having the screen in helps develop bigger buds as the plant does not waste energy strengthening the branches to hold the weight of them.






Here is a shot of another Blue Cheese plant that cant even hold up its own wieght in the main stem..


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 6, 2010)

Alright Guy, the girls have been in the dark now all Day, and the lights have just come back on so i can see what I'll be doing in there 

I Declare this Harvest Officially OPEN!!


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 6, 2010)

fucking sweet dude 
like your style


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 6, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> fucking sweet dude
> like your style


Cheers Jimbo, You tuned in at a good time 

There is plenty of work to be done here, so il jump online again tomorrow and hopefully have something to show off to every1


----------



## n1knightmare (Aug 6, 2010)

Have fun trimming. I will be doing a plant on sunday. I never thought about the plant using energy to make rigid stems. You got me thinking......


----------



## rocksteady6 (Aug 6, 2010)

I am around tonight ninj so hope to see some buds hanging.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 6, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Have fun trimming. I will be doing a plant on sunday. I never thought about the plant using energy to make rigid stems. You got me thinking......


It's just like LST. The bud weighs the branch down & the plant naturally strengthens it on order to get it back towards the light.


rocksteady6 said:


> I am around tonight ninj so hope to see some buds hanging.


Good stuff Rock. Hopefully I shall not dissapoint.


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 7, 2010)

Lookin SWEEEET! Enjoy the harvest, tedious but satisfying. I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Aug 7, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I still hung around between grows to read & learn. I wouldn't mind taking u 4 a walk around in the bush 1 day & learning about the land from a man like urself..


Wat makes u say that? i wouldnt say i know all that much,u could teach me more than i could u,definately about growin thats for sure,still basically a novice in that area.

Hey u grow in coir dont ya,u ever use it outdoor? i was gonna try it this yr prolly 60/40 coir/perlite,recon it'd go alright?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 7, 2010)

Short Bus said:


> Lookin SWEEEET! Enjoy the harvest, tedious but satisfying. I'll check back tomorrow.


Thanks 4 the kind words ShortBus.



beginnerbloomer said:


> Wat makes u say that? i wouldnt say i know all that much,u could teach me more than i could u,definately about growin thats for sure,still basically a novice in that area.
> 
> Hey u grow in coir dont ya,u ever use it outdoor? i was gonna try it this yr prolly 60/40 coir/perlite,recon it'd go alright?


My knowledge of Native Australian Plants is mild. I use Coco Outdoor all the time. In fact my Grape plant Loves it. I don't use Perlite outside though as it dries out fast enough over Summer anyway.


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Aug 8, 2010)

Sweet im gonna give it a go,what nutes u use in it outdoor?


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 8, 2010)

cmon ninja i wanna see huge bowls of dank cheese 
i love chopping down plants ,then stacking all ya bud in a big pile then thinking to yourself fuck yeah i gotta have at least 5 pounds there
then drying and finding that 50% loss in dry time was a mass understatement its more like 80%
heart breaking


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 8, 2010)

beginnerbloomer said:


> Sweet im gonna give it a go,what nutes u use in it outdoor?


I go Organic when I Kick It Outdoor. Fish Emulsion & Rabbit Poop 4 Veg - Blood & Bone in Flower (full strength 1st 3-4 weeks, then 1/2 strength after that. I add Bat Poop weeks 4-5 & Potash weeks 6-7. Depending on the Flowering time of the strain i might give it another week of Blood 'n' Bone or if not it just gets clean water til harvest).



jimmy130380 said:


> cmon ninja i wanna see huge bowls of dank cheese
> i love chopping down plants ,then stacking all ya bud in a big pile then thinking to yourself fuck yeah i gotta have at least 5 pounds there
> then drying and finding that 50% loss in dry time was a mass understatement its more like 80%
> heart breaking


I hear ya there, if only they'd stay the swollen beauties they once were 


I'm argueing with the Internet on my Laptop at the moment, but hopefully I'll have something to show you guys soon.


----------



## n1knightmare (Aug 8, 2010)

Cant wait for the pics. Are you happy with the harvest after cutting everything down?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 8, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Cant wait for the pics. Are you happy with the harvest after cutting everything down?


I definitely cant complain about the Quality, & the Quantity doesnt much faze me due to the fact that im a mad light-weight when it comes to smoking. 2 Pipes get me soaring, and 3 is about all i ever need.. I don't mix mine with Tobacco though, blah - hate the taste..

I would like to hit a Pound though, just for personal satisfaction. It will be hard for me to do a Gram/Watt analysis though due to the lights having been changed around so much.


----------



## n1knightmare (Aug 8, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I definitely cant complain about the Quality, & the Quantity doesnt much faze me due to the fact that im a mad light-weight when it comes to smoking. 2 Pipes get me soaring, and 3 is about all i ever need.. I don't mix mine with Tobacco though, blah - hate the taste..
> 
> I would like to hit a Pound though, just for personal satisfaction. It will be hard for me to do a Gram/Watt analysis though due to the lights having been changed around so much.


Yeah i am a lightweight also. I am usually 2 pipes max, i will try for a 3rd pipe with floja due to it having more of a creeper effect. By the time i light up the 3rd bowl i knew i shouldnt of, but cant waste weed. LOL I quit smoking 8 months ago so tobacco is a no no for me also. I am still dialing in my room but it is coming together now. I can see the white bubba fattening up with each pass. But still i can only see 4 ounces a plant max for the bubba. My indiana bubblegum or sour turbo should have what i am looking for. Excited to see some pics bro. Peace


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 8, 2010)

Here is another photo i'd previously uploaded that i can post for your viewing enjoyment whilst i sort out my laptop:


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is my AI Pre-Harvest - She sure has some pretty Colours:


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is a shot of a leaf i took off the AI plant - Green to Purple


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 9, 2010)

Finally what you have all been waiting for:
The Hanging Buds as they currently sit 






The Peg hanger on the right when full holds 7-8 Ounces of Dry Bud (Working of the SLH), so if the one next to it holds about the same or less, plus what is on the other 2 coat hangers i should hit the Pound that i am aiming for. The BC doesnt seem like it will weigh in as heavy as the SLH haze though..

I'll put more photos up when they are done drying and i've trimmed them up completely off the stems.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep you have done well ninja 
I love the leaf shot 
I have never had that before
is it the change to cold?


----------



## dpmymrs (Aug 9, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Here is a shot of a leaf i took off the AI plant - Green to Purple


fuck that looks fuckin awesome for some reason...shame the tips of them but yea


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 9, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> Yep you have done well ninja
> I love the leaf shot
> I have never had that before
> is it the change to cold?


Na dude that is the colours the AI throws. Aurora Indica - Parent Strain is Northern Lights (also known as the Aurora Lights) a Vast & Spectacular Multi-Colour Light Show..
Im guessing the different colours this plant shows is how she got her name.


dpmymrs said:


> fuck that looks fuckin awesome for some reason...shame the tips of them but yea


Yeah i know aye, there where others that didnt burn on the tips, but also didnt colour up as nice.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ahhhhh nice one


----------



## n1knightmare (Aug 9, 2010)

Turned out to be a really nice harvest by the look of it. Very nice colors in the AI!! I def. like a bit of color. +rep


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 9, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Turned out to be a really nice harvest by the look of it. Very nice colors in the AI!! I def. like a bit of color. +rep


Cheers Dude, the Colours came on Thick & Fast in the Last week or so.. Kinda a case of they werent there & then Bam they were all there, lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 9, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Finally what you have all been waiting for:
> The Hanging Buds as they currently sit
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a washing line you wouldn't mind stealing a couple of pairs of pants from, haha.....Looks great Ninja, wouldn't expect anything less!!!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 9, 2010)

DST said:


> Now that's a washing line you wouldn't mind stealing a couple of pairs of pants from, haha.....Looks great Ninja, wouldn't expect anything less!!!


Thanks DST.. Thats y this clothes-line is in my cupboard - it's protected by a locked door & a paranoid insomniac stoner..


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have to tell you man. You did awesome! 

You put Scrog grows into my head and In fact I believe that I will be doind one for my next grow

Well done sir!


----------



## MasterHemp (Aug 10, 2010)

lol im way too late for this thread, i rock up when its over(harvest time) 
but awesome results ninja
those buds are beautiful mate


----------



## odlaw (Aug 10, 2010)

MasterHemp said:


> lol im way too late for this thread, i rock up when its over(harvest time)
> but awesome results ninja
> those buds are beautiful mate


lol isnt harvest time the best time


----------



## MasterHemp (Aug 10, 2010)

nah man seedling stage is the best... haha not


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 10, 2010)

Do you include the stems when weighting your buds? or do you cut them off into nugs and then weight them?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks 4 The nice words guys 


BlackRoses said:


> Do you include the stems when weighting your buds? or do you cut them off into nugs and then weight them?


Weigh Stems? Would you really expect that from me? Of course I cut them off. I might aswell weigh em weight & leafy if I was to do that :-s


----------



## Short Bus (Aug 10, 2010)

Bravo, sir! Enjoy!


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 11, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Thanks 4 The nice words guys
> 
> Weigh Stems? Would you really expect that from me? Of course I cut them off. I might aswell weigh em weight & leafy if I was to do that :-s


lmao!! no I wouldn't, but had to ask.. 7-8oz per hanger is a really nice harvest right there bro.
Congrats!


----------



## Knickers (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice buds mate.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 11, 2010)

Short Bus said:


> Bravo, sir! Enjoy!


I will Enjoy them Shortly.. They are starting 2 Crisp up quite nicely. When I get home 2 night I think I will begin the cure 


BlackRoses said:


> lmao!! no I wouldn't, but had to ask.. 7-8oz per hanger is a really nice harvest right there bro.
> Congrats!


The Nugs are not quite as heavy as the SLH. I suspect it's 6 Oz per peg hanger. If I get the 2 Oz per coat hanger than I will hit 1 pound spot on!



Knickers said:


> Nice buds mate.


Thanks Knicks you Ghost you!! Where you been brother?!


----------



## Knickers (Aug 11, 2010)

Always lurking. Too many fools.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 11, 2010)

Knickers said:


> Always lurking. Too many fools.


Mmm, that has been the general consensus for a while now. No more Jats, Kmoo, You, Lacey, 8E, Streets.. & Rocksteady is scarce now too. Shame, cos we had a good thing going there for a while.. 
Send me a PM if you don't want 2 talk here anymore, but I wanna kno the latest goss on wat ya growing etc!


----------



## laceygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm still here Ninja, the old crew still lurks here....  Always watching...  I've got your number....


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 13, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I'm still here Ninja, the old crew still lurks here....  Always watching...  I've got your number....


Hey Lacey, Good 2c u around aswell.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, Final Weight on the Cheese is in:
..DrumRoll Please.. 295Grams. Works out to be 10.5 Ounces.
I've de-stemmed about 1/2 of the Aurora Indica. So far i'm upto 2 & 1/2 Ounces or 70Grams off her, so hopefully she pulls in @ 5.5 Ounces or 153Grams. It's going to be touch and go, but it will be very close.
I hope i hit the Pound as i've already paid the rent on the plants @ 4 Ounces as it was agreed that i would let old mate who hosted the grow keep 1/4 of the Bud.

I'll put some photos up tomorrow. I'm off 2 Bed


----------



## MasterHemp (Aug 13, 2010)

fuck yeah thats a brilliant yield man! you gotta be pulling in a gram or even more per watt eh?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 14, 2010)

MasterHemp said:


> fuck yeah thats a brilliant yield man! you gotta be pulling in a gram or even more per watt eh?


Little bit less than that unfortunately, maybe 2/3rds a gram per watt.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 15, 2010)

hitting the 1gpw is fucking hard 
dont know how some people get so easy


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 15, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> hitting the 1gpw is fucking hard
> dont know how some people get so easy


I'm not sure every1 who claims they hit it actually do. Im sure some ppl like to exaggerate. I mean Honestly, who is going to come around & check?


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 15, 2010)

Unfortuantely the AI did not yield the 5.5 Ounces (154 Grams) that i had hoped. Instead she hit exactly 1 Bag short and pulled in 4.5 Ounces (126 Grams).

Add this to my 10.5 Ounces (295 Grams) from the Blue Cheese & it takes my Total Weight to 15 Ounces.. (I think it's pretty Funny that i coincidentially pulled in exactly 420 Grams )

So it's time i Do what i said i would. I will hereby admit to being a Piece of Shit grower as i could not hit 1 Pound off a 600W Light in a 1m Sq area.

In my defence i think the Pound off a 600W rule means u Veg under 1 aswell, and i vegged under a 400W. Also i could've looked after em a bit better. But no excuses - i did not achieve what i set out to do 


The Quality of the Herb is Tops though 


Now we wait for a Cure & a Smoke Report


----------



## Knickers (Aug 15, 2010)

Get off my plane!


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 15, 2010)

HAHA! yea, you are a piece of shit grower for pulling nearly a pound from a 600W! 

I think you did an immaculate job my friend!


----------



## n1knightmare (Aug 15, 2010)

Top job Ninja! Very nice effort though. I am still working my way to your level so i am not gonna compare. But the main thing is Ninja i would like a quarter pounder with cheese to go, please. LOL


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Top job Ninja! Very nice effort though. I am still working my way to your level so i am not gonna compare. But the main thing is Ninja i would like a quarter pounder with cheese to go, please. LOL


lol^

Do you also do like a double whopper or 1/2lb'er with cheese to go please?


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 17, 2010)

Nothing goes as planned sometimes.. I also hoped for a bigger watt/gram ratio, but since I lost 4 Blue Cheese I didn't even bother keeping a ratio


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 17, 2010)

Unfortunately i cannot do the double whopper or the quarter pounder with Cheese. If i do i am left with very little, and i do love to eat burgers myself 
I had to move house 2do.. Sketchy stuff with Clones, Seedlings, Dried Harvest + all my growing gear.. I just buried it very deep within the truck and hoped we didnt get pulled over :-s


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 17, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> hitting the 1gpw is fucking hard
> dont know how some people get so easy


This grower hit 1,0375gr/w using an Ebb and Flood system with Mapito as the medium.
http://www.wietforum.nl/index.php?showtopic=55001

That's how you do it 
It's in Dutch, but the images speak for themselves.


----------



## sufc8t1 (Aug 17, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> This grower hit 1,0375gr/w using an Ebb and Flood system with Mapito as the medium.
> http://www.wietforum.nl/index.php?showtopic=55001
> 
> That's how you do it
> It's in Dutch, but the images speak for themselves.


 wow,,nearly 5000 gram of bud,thats freakin awesome.
Sold in ounces,that would equate to about £25k here in U.K,,, even more freakin awesome lol.


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 17, 2010)

sufc8t1 said:


> wow,,nearly 5000 gram of bud,thats freakin awesome.
> Sold in ounces,that would equate to about £25k here in U.K,,, even more freakin awesome lol.


lol I think I'm living in the wrong country..


----------



## sufc8t1 (Aug 17, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> lol I think I'm living in the wrong country..


Im more than happy to swap with ya! lol.


----------



## nattyhead357 (Aug 17, 2010)

it would go for over 60,000 USD in my town right now, on the streets of course


----------



## n1knightmare (Aug 17, 2010)

DST said:


> lol^
> 
> Do you also do like a double whopper or 1/2lb'er with cheese to go please?


 
I was thinking that but didnt want to be greedy. 1/4 pound will do. LOL


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> This grower hit 1,0375gr/w using an Ebb and Flood system with Mapito as the medium.
> http://www.wietforum.nl/index.php?showtopic=55001
> 
> That's how you do it
> It's in Dutch, but the images speak for themselves.


I was thinking at first, the guy doesn't even mention what he is growing (or as far as I could see anyway) and then OG Dread jumps in and make a little joke about it being PP (Power Plant) which is what all commercial growers are into, as far as I am aware (then it gets punted as whatever the coffeeshops fancy calling it, white widow, jack herrer are the common names, or northern lights) But this plant if the guy is growing Power Plant should yield most growers 1+ gram per watt....imo. The guy certainly had a nice set up though!!! thanks for the share, it was interesting to read some Dutch humour...who would have thought, hahahaha, jks!



n1knightmare said:


> I was thinking that but didnt want to be greedy. 1/4 pound will do. LOL


I am definitely a 2 burger type of guy, might as well be straight up, no point beating around the bush, haha. 

Peace, DST
Peace, DST


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 18, 2010)

DST said:


> I was thinking at first, the guy doesn't even mention what he is growing (or as far as I could see anyway) and then OG Dread jumps in and make a little joke about it being PP (Power Plant) which is what all commercial growers are into, as far as I am aware (then it gets punted as whatever the coffeeshops fancy calling it, white widow, jack herrer are the common names, or northern lights) But this plant if the guy is growing Power Plant should yield most growers 1+ gram per watt....imo. The guy certainly had a nice set up though!!! thanks for the share, it was interesting to read some Dutch humour...who would have thought, hahahaha, jks!


Indeed, but that's probably because he bought the first clones he could get his hands on and since PP is indeed one of the few clones you could easily get your hands on over 100, I'm also pretty sure it was PP.
Not the best flavor at all, but it hits the spot when your bank account is running a little dry. And it costs 3.50/gram if you got a personal dealer


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Aug 29, 2010)

I've smoked some of the Blue Cheese. Got me Baked as F*ck! I'll be writing a Smoke Report up in the coming days.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2010)

ok........waiting, lol.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Sep 5, 2010)

So it's been 10days since I wrote that I would produce a smoke report soon - that in itself should go a long way as to how good the Blue Cheese is to Smoke 

After a good 5 days hanging I started their 2 week Cure & at 1st it had seemed as though I threw em in the jar too soon & they had lost that beautiful smell, but it then came back in full force by about day 8. If I open the Jar now it will take about 15seconds before you can smell it everywhere upstairs of the house!
It has got a beautifully dank thick pungent smell to it - much like that of a Mature Cheese 

I cured the Buds to exactly how I like them.. A touch Crispy with a bit of sponginess to em 
It fluffs up beautiful when chopped & the pungent smell just increases!

I never Mix Tobacco with my Weed. Can't stand it! So I have 2 pack my pipes a little bit smaller or else I end up on the floor coughing & spluttering.. So with that in Mind I would say the BC is a rather smooth smoke.

The hit is almost instant. If you were 2 smoke 2 straight one after the other than you would be feeling the 1st before u put the pipe down on the second.. (& I mean really feeling it - I found myself staring at the flame of the lighter instead of using it to burn my weed, lol).
I felt like I was Cyclops from X-Men for a while. My eyes felt that hot it wasn't funny!
The high lasts for hours & the 1st time I smoked it I had the Munchies so hard I insisted my missus took me to the local steakhouse where I polished off a starter of Cheesey-Chips & 4 a main I had a 1KG rack of Razorback Ribs!!
I was so sure I wouldn't eat again for a week until I got home had another pipe and got stuck into some M&M Crispies 
The next morning I weighed up what I had left & as it turned out I'd smoked only about 1/4 of a Gram!

All in All it was a great Sesh & a wicked way to top-off a nice grow.

Thanks to every1 who tuned in & offered advice, it has been fun.

Unfortunately the End is Nigh & My activity on RIU will be considerably lower over the coming months. I've got a nice little stash of the Blue Cheese to keep me going for a while, but if I do grow again I'll be sure to stop back in & show you all some Lovely pictures!

 XxNinjaxX


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 5, 2010)

dude they should have you promoting there Blue Cheese you just made me want to buy some of those beans lol
i'll be sure to follow your next grow from the start if you decide to do one again, all the best ninja


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 6, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I never Mix Tobacco with my Weed. Can't stand it!
> 
> XxNinjaxX


lol that's pretty much the only way I smoke in daytime here.. but then again, you're not allowed to smoke outside, so I imagine you're only going to smoke pure pipes and bong hits..
I travel with my weed, so I roll all my daily joints 30% Tobacco, so I don't get too stoned walking around and also the joint burns waay smoother with Tobacco, so I can keep a joint in nice shape up to the cock


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> So it's been 10days since I wrote that I would produce a smoke report soon - that in itself should go a long way as to how good the Blue Cheese is to Smoke
> 
> After a good 5 days hanging I started their 2 week Cure & at 1st it had seemed as though I threw em in the jar too soon & they had lost that beautiful smell, but it then came back in full force by about day 8. If I open the Jar now it will take about 15seconds before you can smell it everywhere upstairs of the house!
> It has got a beautifully dank thick pungent smell to it - much like that of a Mature Cheese
> ...


Nice report, enjoy the smoke and see you the next time. Peace, DST



BlackRoses said:


> lol that's pretty much the only way I smoke in daytime here.. but then again, you're not allowed to smoke outside, so I imagine you're only going to smoke pure pipes and bong hits..
> I travel with my weed, so I roll all my daily joints 30% Tobacco, so I don't get too stoned walking around and also the joint burns waay smoother with Tobacco, so I can keep a joint in nice shape up to the cock


Each to their own BalckRoses, although baccy seems to be the way in the Euro-lands, me personally, I am a P-euro...fuk that government nicotine shit!! I picked up the wrong joint one night, took a blast and felt light my head was going to spin....it's amazing how much pure unfiltered nicotine messes with you. Try it sometime BR, you'll never go back.


----------



## Knickers (Sep 6, 2010)

I smoke both, but as with anything... The more weed the better.


Ninj, not only is Nev over here, but Jorge has signed up too. It's so Nice.


----------



## kmoo (Sep 7, 2010)

as always ninj, nice one. colour me green!


----------



## n1knightmare (Sep 7, 2010)

One of my friends hooked me up with a piece of Blue cheese. You described the buzz perfectly ninja. I just got done with a bowl and ended up coughing my lungs up because i got cocky. The smoke is so smooth but heavy also. It took me around 5 minutes or so to get my breath back. The buzz though....... what a treat! I am in such a dazz right now i dont know how i am typing. LOL I was reading your smoke report when all of the sudden the computer screen black. Scared the Sh&T out of me! LOL I was watching the elephant jumping up and down in Master hemps avator in a complete dazz when that happened. I feel like a happy retard!! LOL I didnt even finish the bowl! MMMMMM Blue cheese!


----------



## MasterHemp (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL that elephant cracks me up
that is also a great smoke report nightmare


----------



## Knickers (Sep 8, 2010)

Yo kmoo! I'm trying to stay inactive...


----------



## dpmymrs (Sep 8, 2010)

hey man...awesome shit...such inspiring work



XxNinjaxX said:


> Mmm, that has been the general consensus for a while now. No more Jats, Kmoo, You, Lacey, 8E, Streets.. & Rocksteady is scarce now too. Shame, cos we had a good thing going there for a while..


i know this is an old post but i only jus read it tonight. the Aussie Thread isnt the same without yas. those exact few u pointed out are the ones that made the thread the 1st 6 months of the year when i first started...(if u look at my join date, i had to change from my original account)

its funny that 1/4g smashed ya...so that 15oz could last u years lol

anyway keep up the awesome work man...let us kno how u go with the M-M


----------



## eps (Sep 24, 2010)

You have done fucking nicely!


----------



## sufc8t1 (Sep 27, 2010)

So hey,,First off CONGRATS on the epic grow Ninja!.Im pulling mine on friday(nothing as good as yours though  ).And I just wondered,,,when you cut yours,did you get an overwhelming grass smell from it? is this normal?.Because I chopped a cola yesterday,lightly trimmed hte thing and hung to dry.My fingers where sticky and smelly(in a good smell way  ).yet when I smell the bud,it smells like fresh cut grass,and no real bud smell to it.Is this normal?.when it drys and cures will the smell come?.This is my first grow,so im just a little concerned lol.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

sufc8t1 said:


> So hey,,First off CONGRATS on the epic grow Ninja!.Im pulling mine on friday(nothing as good as yours though  ).And I just wondered,,,when you cut yours,did you get an overwhelming grass smell from it? is this normal?.Because I chopped a cola yesterday,lightly trimmed hte thing and hung to dry.My fingers where sticky and smelly(in a good smell way  ).yet when I smell the bud,it smells like fresh cut grass,and no real bud smell to it.Is this normal?.when it drys and cures will the smell come?.This is my first grow,so im just a little concerned lol.


You'll be fine, when it dries out. The really nice aromas will come after being cured in a jar for about a week.


----------



## sufc8t1 (Sep 28, 2010)

o.k bud,I guess im just loking for some reassurance lol.The only reason I have chopped this cola early is so I can do some drying/curing practice as I dont want to F,Up on the last hurdle .
Also I have 1 more question if I may?.
I have been experimenting with my first grow,I have done 1 scrogged BC,1 LST'D RCB, and a mixture of the 2 in a mini style SOG(9 plants in total)All is relativly well but,,,,,I just wondered...

on my SOG'd plants,they have a nice cola and the buds directly underneath the cola all look well,but there are little underdeveloped buds under those.If I chopped the cola and the developed buds,*could I sit the remainder of the plant back under the HPS for another week or so?.Or will the plant just die with its cola missing?*.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Oct 3, 2010)

was it big buddha blue cheese that u grew? thanks ninja


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 4, 2010)

sufc8t1 said:


> o.k bud,I guess im just loking for some reassurance lol.The only reason I have chopped this cola early is so I can do some drying/curing practice as I dont want to F,Up on the last hurdle .
> Also I have 1 more question if I may?.
> I have been experimenting with my first grow,I have done 1 scrogged BC,1 LST'D RCB, and a mixture of the 2 in a mini style SOG(9 plants in total)All is relativly well but,,,,,I just wondered...
> 
> ...


Sorry Man, I don't grow SOG so my knowledge on it is somewhat limited, I do however know that if you trim those bottom branches off in the 1st stage of Flower than ur main cola will benefit alot more. In terms of removing the top cola and letting the rest of the plant survive, it will survive, it is essentially the same as topping it. My mate grows big trees and always staggers his harvest over a week or so, removing the tops and letting the rest ripen up a bit more evenly while he has his hands full trimming that. 


HookedOnChronic said:


> was it big buddha blue cheese that u grew? thanks ninja


Hi HookedOn. I received the strain as a Clone & was told it was a BlueBerry Father x with the Original Exodus. Sounds far fetched I know, but if there was any1 I knew that could indeed have access to such genetics and be able to bring em down to my island it would definately be the guy who gave it to me..


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

hey cheesey stranger, whats up? got a bit of a cheesey carpet on the go myself at the mo....also a relative of the good old exodus cheese.


----------



## sufc8t1 (Oct 5, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Sorry Man, I don't grow SOG so my knowledge on it is somewhat limited, I do however know that if you trim those bottom branches off in the 1st stage of Flower than ur main cola will benefit alot more. In terms of removing the top cola and letting the rest of the plant survive, it will survive, it is essentially the same as topping it. My mate grows big trees and always staggers his harvest over a week or so, removing the tops and letting the rest ripen up a bit more evenly while he has his hands full trimming that.
> 
> O.K Ninja,Thanks for that info.
> I have had 2 of the plants headless(lol) for about a week now,and the lower buds seem to have filled up a bit,but in future if I do SOG I think the lower ones will be cut off,to make way for a bigger cola.I chopped my BC single pant scrog 3 days back,And im sure there wil be a couple of dry Oz off that when done.Which will be about same as the 9 plant mini SOG method I had going on. I also got a RCB in LST which is looking promising for the back end of the week.Anyhow,,Im waffling on now but I feel the need to tell you this as it was your journal and eights journal that got my grow room looking so fricking messed up lol.I was dead set on LST before I started reading the journals.But I suppose I gotta thank you for inspiring me to experiment with the different methods which I learned LOADS from.Anyhow,,waffling again lol.This grows not even finished ,but Im already planning my next, SLH LST'd to within a inch of its life,I got a 3x3x7 space especially set up just for that 1 plant lol.
> ...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 5, 2010)

DST said:


> hey cheesey stranger, whats up? got a bit of a cheesey carpet on the go myself at the mo....also a relative of the good old exodus cheese.


Good stuff brother. I saw ur Exodus chugging along. She was a very very deep green. A tricky plant to master indeed. Too little Nitrogen (which is very easy 2 do with her) she yellows.. (Too much she goes deep green & again easy 2 do).. But get her just right & she'll explode.

*Sufc8t1*


> Im waffling on now but I feel the need to tell you this as it was your journal and eights journal that got my grow room looking so fricking messed up lol.I was dead set on LST before I started reading the journals.But I suppose I gotta thank you for inspiring me to experiment with the different methods which I learned LOADS from.Anyhow,,waffling again lol.This grows not even finished ,but Im already planning my next, SLH LST'd to within a inch of its life,I got a 3x3x7 space especially set up just for that 1 plant lol.


Sorry I couldn't get back 2 u sooner, I have been all over the place lately..
Glad my Journal could help u along ur learning journey.
Good choice on the SLH. She LOVES LST. You won't be disappointed. Though u had better steer clear of the thread with the mothers, that will dissapoint. I haven't updated as I had no more photos or anything worth noting.. They grew, they got chopped, I smokes em


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

well she seems to be exploding so must be doing something right.


----------

